# Manchester Care Girls....



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone 

We went to the information evening at Care in Manchester last night, it seemed very impressive.
We were just wondering if there was anyone having or had treatment there and could tell us about their experiences and thoughts on the place.


We are in a quandry as to which clinic to choose.

Thanks

Em X


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Em- we had our first cycle there, are currently cycling in Leeds (LGI) on our NHS shot. I was generally very impressed with Care at the time, though there were a few niggles. Since starting at Leeds I think I am even more impressed with them than Care- they have been really good- but we will almost certainly go back to Care for our next cycle if this one doesn't work, because it is much closer.

We liked our consultant at Care, Mr Atkinson, who is very down to earth and straightforward. Almost all the clinic staff are very friendly and nice (there is one nurse and one ultrasongrapher I didn't like, but that may just be personality clash!!) The care at egg collection / transfer time was fantastic- you actually get an anaesthetist even if you are only having sedation for EC, so a very good sedation. Mr A did both for us, and was sympathetic but realistic about our chances (we didn't have a good response to drugs) They also like to do short protocols there- no down regulation, just start stimms on day 1, and add in a second drug about day 6 (if responding ok), egg collection about day 14 or so, then transfer- so the whole cycle including the 2 week wait is over in a month (plus you don't get down reg symptoms, a great plus in my opinion, having struggled on this cycle with them!) We had a very helpful review consultation afterwards with Mr A again. Simple things like easy parking there also make such a difference! 

The niggles- you don't see a dr at all during the cycle before egg collection, apart from for consents (done usually on the day6 appointment, not before hand) - even if things aren't going well, it's all done via the nurses- which is fine, most of the time, but when things weren't going well for us, I would have liked to be able to discuss in a bit more detail. Today, for example, at Leeds, the doc was pulled in (this cycle I am overstimulating, typical!) to have a chat/explain things. 

So generally, I was impressed, and like I say, we will prob go back (though hoping we don't need to, of course!) There will be a few niggles with any clinic, of course. I would go with your gut instinct- you need to feel comfortable with them. If your short list is just Manchester, then I would definitely recommend Care. If you live over towards Leeds at all, I would also recommend having a look at them too.

Hope that loooong ramble helps a bit, and all the best with the choice!
fatcat xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for that Fatcat,

We are on the NHS list at St James' in leeds but decided to have a private go while we wait, we have booked an appointment with mrs sharma from jimmy's privately at Bupa leeds, but it's not till 9th Dec, so while we were waiting you have a look at other clinics, but it's give us a tough decission, do we go to care in manchester, it's slightly nearer & easier to park, seems to have good results & i feel comfortable there or do i go to bupa leeds with the consultant that would do our nhs if we weren't lucky on the private go, they have good results, not sure about the parking as we've not done a recky yet and she's the first choice of our consultant here in Rochdale.

will weigh up all the pro's and con's and try to make a decision 

good luck with your TX, let me know how you are getting on,
thanks so much for your opinion, it's much appreciated

lots of love
Em X


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi

We are at Care Manchester and have been seeing Mr Atkinson for a few months, he's very nice, straightforward and understanding.  We feel very comfortbale with him.  Have not had treatment as yet but are due to start IUI any day now.  All the staff that we have seen so far for scans, blood test etc. have been great.  

Lots of luck 

Jane xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks Jane

was care your only choice or did you look at other clinics?

good luck with your treatment, letme know how you are getting on

ta ra hon
love Em X


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone

Just bumping it up incase anyone has any more information



thanks Em XXX


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Em

We are just about to start our first ICSI at Care Manchester.  I can only share my own experience but so far we have found them to be absolutely brilliant!  I rang them on the Thursday and said we needed an urgent appt as NHS had let us down (long story  ) and that dh started a new job in 2 weeks and would then be unavailable for 3 weeks.  They managed to squash us in the following monday (3 days later!) we had 5 appts all in one day (which normally take 3 visits) and we are starting d/****** a week on monday (less than 4 weeks from first contact to starting d/******) they have all been very kind, caring and considerate. 

We are with Mr Patel and he's great a really kind and funny man, who has lots of time to spend with you, explains everything in minute detail and has an extremely gentle manner.

I can't speak highly enough of them so far! 

Hope this helps

Amanda xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi- just to add, we did exactly what you are planning- a private cycle whilst on the NHS waiting list, although originally we did not expect to get the NHS go until 2007, we are very lucky. Care were fanastic about photocopying all our results and embyrology records etc so we could pass them on to Leeds- so Leeds had all the info from the first cycle to work with when we started the second. (compared to our experience of trying to get results out of the NHS this was amazing!) 

I can't comment about parking at Leeds BUPA though I would have thought it would be ok- private hospitals usually have their own carparks. Leeds General, on the other hand (which does do private treatments too) is an absoulute nightmare for parking- it's the only real problem I have with them!

Mandy, all the best for your first cycle. Sorry to hear about your NHS probs.

Good luck everyone, fatcat xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Em,

We were originally referred to Manchester Fertility Services, but went for a 2nd opinion at Care and we just had a better feeling about Care, although I have heard that MFS are very good too.

Good luck to everyone

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Glad I've found this thread as we are just starting to look at private IVF and CARE was our first choice, being one of the closest. I am still gathering information from the region and will decide from there. Sounds like its a great facility though.

K
xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Care seem to have one of the better success rates in the North West area, I've noticed which is why we picked them!  Before we chose our clinic we painstakingly read all the audit reports for different clinics on the HFEA website and Care's seemed to be pretty good.

Hope this helps

Good Luck

Amanda xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for this, we are looking into private IVF in the new year and we are currently sending off for info from various places, CARE included.

xxx


----------



## brasilgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi
I am using Care in Manchester and they have been ok. They are very friendly and Mr Atkinson is great - willing to spend as long as it takes with you to help make the right choices about treatment. Unfortunately I got sent the wrong protocol through the post, luckily the name of one of the drugs didn't ring a bell with me so I rang up to check.
I got profuse apologies in writing, and I suppose mistakes do happen.
I'm in the middle of an IVF cycle (my first after IUI). 
I had my first child through IUI in Brazil and the clinic there was fantastic, really personal, all appointments were with the consultant - but it's a bit far to go this time.
I don't think that there is much to chose between MFS and Care, although amongst people I know, Care comes out ahead on friendliness
Take care


----------



## mao (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi everyone !
New to this so please bear with me.  About to have transfer tomorrow at Care, Manchester (our second ivf cycle).  
Mr Patel was great after our BFN and did more diagnostics which changed our recent protocol for the better (8 eggs collected this time 4 last time)
All the nursing staff are great and make you feel at ease, especially during Ec.
I would definately recommend them.
Wish me luck for tomorrow (4 fertilised so hoping for 2 to be put back - only managed 1 last time!!!)
Cheers
M


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi girls- 
we will be joining you all back at Care, as unfortunately our NHS cycle ended in a BFN too. We hope to start again as soon as they'll let us, but we need to be seen there again first. 
All the best to everyone, especially Mao for your transfer tomorrow. 
fatcat xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Guys

Really pleased I found this thread, we were referred to CARE in MCR about 3 weeks ago, so just waiting our 1st appointment- I undertsnad there is a 12 week wait at the moment due to the refurb.

I'm keen to get started so its good to hear positive things about the clinic.


----------



## brasilgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

I just wanted to add that I had my EC at Care yesterday. They were lovely, the anaesthetist was great - I don't remember a thing but was apparently conscious throughout - and talking about my favourite song. No need to go for a general in my opinion as the sedation was so effective!
Julie


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How is everyone getting on? I don't know where you'll all be up to with your cycles now, but wishing you all good luck. We're hoping to book an appt in the NY with CARE, so might see you there!  

Take care and Merry Christmas!  

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi all

We decided to have an appointment at Leeds, only due to the NHS connection, but after having the consultation we wish we had decided to go to Care when we booked the Leeds appointment cos we would be well along the way to our 1st consultation. (around a 12 week wait, we would be there now)
Anyway due to not feeling comfortable at Leeds, we got our refferal sent to Care and now awaiting our 1st appointment, it's all a waiting game but we realise that it's Care that we feel comfortable with, so roll on our appointment.

Noticed some of you are already there or waiting on your appointment so keep in touch.

love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Finally got our appointment date through just before Christmas for 21st Feb 

Excited but want to remain realistic at least we feel like we are taking postive steps


----------



## brasilgirl (Jun 22, 2006)

Just thought I'd let you know
I am 7 weeks pregnant after a treatment cycle at CARE.
I had my 6 week scan last week and everything is looking fine
How fantastic is that!!
Julie


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya 

Still waiting to get an appointment date, but looking at Sampers date we should be there about March, hopefully before if there is a cancellation.

Julie ~ fantastic news BFP

Love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

I've booked me and dh into the open evening at CARE in April and am seeing GP friday to request a referral so should be around with you soon   I was told that the waiting list for 1st appt is still 12 weeks.

congratulations to Julie   xxx


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi girls- the wait for first appt was 12 weeks this time last year too, when we were first referred. We have a review appt with Mr A next week, and are hoping to start again in March if they'll let us (assuming it fits ok with DH's work) 
Good luck to you all
fatcat xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Fatcat
Good luck with your appointment, lets hope its 3rd time luck for you 
Have you found CARE a good place to go then obviously?
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Does anyone know roughly how it takes to start treatment after 1st consultation. I've already had the FSH & LH blodd tests and an HSG. I'm pretty confident I ovulate every month and have a very regular cycle and we have made up our mind that we want IVF rather than IUI so should we be able to start pretty quickly?

Congratulations Julie, it's great to hear positive news, hopefully things go as well for us


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Samper

blown you a few bubbles!

I know one of the girlies on the clomid thread, who had IUI (with a bfp!) started her IUI about 6 weeks i think after initial consultation and tests.  

Can I ask you, was the HSG and tests etc including in the initial consultation fee, about £300 I think?

are you just waiting for a start date now then? xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot

I've already had my HSG and everything else done through the NHS so not planning on having these done again through CARE.

We have our initial consultation on 21st, they will also do a vaginal scan and sperm analysis a couple of hours before our consultation so he has those results when he speaks to us.

I think all that is going to be about £250 but can't remember, we've just accepted that its going to cost a lot of money so not at the stage yet where we are adding things up!!

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Very true Sam!!  Thats what I'm thinking, in the great scheme of things, what does it matter! Thanks xxx


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

Hi Sam- I think you usually start fairly quickly after the first appt- it all depends a bit on which protocol they use (they like short protocols there) and how regular you are. We first saw them in early Feb last year, then cycled over Easter, but there was a bit of a delay in getting our protocol out to us, as well as some probs with arranging back up frozen sperm- I think you can get going faster than that. 
Totally agree with not adding it up as you go along- I just handed my card over whenever they asked!! 
Good luck to you! 
fatcat xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Fatcat

Thanks for the info.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well girls, I saw GP on Friday and got her to do the referral. I can pick it up tomorrow and then will send it off to CARE.  Its starting to feel quite real now  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sam
21st of Feb will be here before you know it. Let us know how you get on 

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Looks like we are all still waiting.

I have also had my FSH, LH and other bloods etc done at the docs, we will also get our HIV and Hep b & c done when we get an appointment through as i've been told that they need to be quite recent.

we will all probably meet on the doorstep of care in a few weeks

see you there
love Em X


----------



## fatcat (Mar 12, 2005)

We had our review appt on Wed- confirmed what I suspected, that the egg quality last time was pretty rubbish. We're going to have another shot in March probably, with short protocol and alternating 225/150u doses of menopur to see if we can get a 'normal' amount of eggs (ie about 10 or 12, rather that the 2 or 22 we've got so far!) If we do manage that (and with PCOS it's anyone's guess, unfortunately) but the quality is still rubbish and no PG then I think we'll have to start thinking long and hard about where to go from here. 
Hope the time goes quickly for all of us waiting!
fatcat xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's keeping our fingers crossed for all of us this year


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi girls, sorry to butt in on your thread. 
just wanted to ask out of interest if any of you are having 'satellite' ivf? i have recently had a bfn from my 1st ivf at care - but i did satellite from Halifax. i could have gone to st jimmies in Leeds or the other Leeds one (forgot the name of it!) for my 'satellite', but ended up having to go to care cos they are the only ones who do general anaesthetic for EC and i needed it due to vaginismus and position of my ovaries (incidentally i ended up having general for the et too!).

anyway, i suppose i am a little confused. i hated it at care... well i suppose disliked it! i am wondering if it bECause the only time i go there is for the ec and et? there was 1 really nice nurse but other than that i felt quite rushed and very unimportant! each person who came in to see me was literally in - did their job - out again! the embryologist was very nice but i only saw her for a quick visit cos i was having general. one of the nurses on the EC 'shoved' me around like a rag doll, and i am quite anxious in hospitals so i wasn't a bit impressed! 

i sound like a right moaner (sorry), i really am quite positive usually but i just felt awful there! i am thinking it is maybe to do with having the rest of the TX at Halifax - maybe they don't get so much money from the satellite clinics?  

i don't really have much option to go elswhere as i have to have general so i will go back to care - it has to be done doesn't it?! they do get good results i think so it cant be too bad. just not so friendly and personable i thought!  i will be starting my next cycle April - so may see some of you there!

anyway - sorry to butt in - just thought i would be devils advocate!!  

angel12 - by the way i am also from Rochdale (Milnrow) but i live in Todmorden now. 

good luck everyone with your TX.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Kooks1,

sorry to hear about you BFN, like i said fingers crossed this is our year  

I can't help you with the satallite question but i have heard good reports about calderdale (i presume thats halifax)

what a coincidence coming from Rochdale, we are a similar age which schools did you go to?


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi angels12, 

it is calderdale i go to, i love it there - no complaints. thats why i will probably jjust go to care for the ec/et otherwise i may have to change from halifax - and i dont want that. i suppose the main stuff (the emotional support etc) is all at halifax and i am happy there so i can just go to manchester - have it done - go home!

so schools - i lived in Milnrow so I went to Moorhouse Primary and RochValley High (now Hollingworth High). i am 33 in March so maybe even the same school year? I also went to Hopwood Hall College for a while. Maybe seen you about? i looked at some of your photos to see if i reconised you but dont think i do (you look lovely on your wedding pics by the way!). 

good luck with your tx hunni x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Hon

I'm 34 in March so probably the year above you.
I lived at Shawclough so I went to Spotland Primary, then Thrum Hall Middle then I went to The Bluecoat School in Oldham. (not allowed to go to Green Hill it was rough, it's now called Falinge Park, it's a bit better now)
I went to Hopwood Hall and did art and design, then did day release in hairdressing there as well. Ironically i now work there teaching hairdressing.

ta ra for now
better go and get ready for my next class at 12

Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fatcat - wishing you lots of  for your treatment in March

Kooks1 - sorry I can't help. I am very new to the IVF mindfield, and havent even seen the consultant yet, just waiting for the appointment.  hope you get some help to your questions


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks flowerpot - and   with your appointment with the cons.

em - it seems we have more in common than location and fertility! i too went to hopwood hall day release for hairdressing (i worked at gaetanos). i then moved to derby where i did a degree (and continued hairdressing pt). after my degree i taught hairdressing, then decided to teach drama (my degree was in drama therapy). so i am now teaching secondary school - been back 'up north' about 21/2 yrs now. 

so you were prob 2nd yr at hopwood whilst i was in the 1st yr! 

anyway, good luck everyone xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its nice to talk to girlies who are attending the same place isnt it


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Small World  

I worked at Brian Andrews for years, only round the corner from Gaetanos in the centre of Rochdale, was it when gaetanos was at the top of Drake Street?

I know a few who worked there, Rachel (blonde curly hair) cant remember her last name, Joanna (dark hair) can't remember her last name either, Lynn Ellis/Lord she was the beauty therapist, June, Caroline, .........

Whats your name? i'm Emma (was) Bywater

Who did you have at college? most are still here  

really spooky all these coincidences

X

Hi Flowerpot

it is, we can help each other through it, and support each other XXX


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

perhaps we should change our name to
'Manchester Care Girls' instead of the title we have 
'Anyone at Care in Manchester'

what do you think?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good thinking Em, thats a great idea. you should be able to change the subject as you started the initial thread 

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

angels12 said:


> perhaps we should change our name to
> 'Manchester Care Girls' instead of the title we have
> 'Anyone at Care in Manchester'
> 
> what do you think?


I've changed the thread name on the first post (I won't go through the whole thread !!)...and when we (the Mods) start a new thread we'll use the new name...hope that's ok ?

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

minxy - well done u r so on the ball!!

emma - wow i know all those people - very small world. i cant remember who took me at college as it was only day release, but i remember having to do those awful art classes! (do they still have to?)

everyone else      take care xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening ladies

 Thankyou so much Natasha for changing the name, it was just a thought and then the next minute a reality, maybe we will get more joining us now.

I can't believe what a small world it is Kooks, we'll be related next  
no we don't do art for the students anymore, it's changed so much, but you'll know that, it's all paperwork these days  

been to slimming world tonight and lost another 2 1/2 lb, i'm so chuffed, i just hope it carries on at the rate it is, i'll soon be at the correct BMI ( I can only dream, it'll take ages but it's in the right direction)  

hope you have all had a good day

lets keep the Manchester Care girls going strong


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow, thank you Natasha 

xxxx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

well done with the weight loss Emma! keep it up hun!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks Claire

i'm on a mission now, as it can only help with our dream  

hope you've all had a good day and are not too cold  
it's been snowing on and off since about 7pm here, i love snow but only if i don't have to work and i can play out in it  
not sure if it will stick but here's hoping. 

hope you all keep warm and safe
love Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Think that I have spoken to you all on another thread on a different topic,but can I join in on this one please. 

I,m 40 and live near chorley, and I'm a beautyTherapist.

I start at Care in manchester in may, and I'm preparing myself for tx..

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Hickson
Lovely to see you on board. Its so good to be with other girls attending the same place 
Have you had your consultation at CARE yet, sorry you have probably already told me this  !! 

My referral was sent off last week so hopefully should have something in about 11 weeks.

Anybody doing anything in preparation with supplements etc?  I'm taking sanatogen pronatal/pregnacare but just wondering if I should start "dosing up" with anything else which might help.  Having a healthy diet, dh has stopped alcohol and I'm going to do the same soon xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot.. 

We had our consultation last april.I was due to have a lap and dye test in June, and we got married in Italy in may, so we wanted to try naturally. DH has had a Vas rev and we were seeing how that was going..but now I'm 40, time is against me!

We are starting tx in may.I am taking vits so is dh, having acu and reflexology and eating as healthy as possible.

When my referral to care went off, I coulnt wait, and I rang them up,the following week, and got me an apt a couple of weeks later..Why dont you ring them next week and see?..

Hickson xx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi girls.

emma - its freezin here in tod too. snow stuck a little this morning but mostly gone now  

hudson - welcome and  

flowerpot - i take selenium and folic acid (tehy were reccomended by the fertility dietician at halifax - she said not to take too many vits cos it can be too much!). i also make sure i eat no processed food (as far as possible anyway!) cos they have done various studies which show this can help loads. although i wasnt successful with my ivf, i felt that it helped that i had accupuncture - even if it was just with the drug side effects (i didnt get hardly any bad symptoms with the drugs and tx)! i also stopped drinking too   cos again studies have shown that is really helpful (but very dull! ). something the dietician also said was to avoid too much vit A. hope this helps x

take care girls


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've decided to take a month off being too healthy and relax a bit now I have finished the clomid.

I had 4 months of acu and TCM last year and plan to start this again after our consultation in Feb.

I'm still taking my folic acid and don't drink much anyway so I don't think it will do me any harm. DH is on the Wellman tablets in preparation- but he is an exercise and health freak anyway so with all the nuts he eats he probably doesn't even need the added boost, but anything is worth a go!

Less than a month to go until our first appointment, can't wait....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks girls

Oh Samper, not long to go now. Are you excited?   Which consultant are you seeing do you know?

I might ring and check they have the referral letter. I'm scared and excited at the same time!!!

I was talking to one of the checkout girls in asda last night (see her quite a lot) and she said what no wine tonight, so i said no me and dh are on a health kick etc and then went on to say that we were hoping to have IVF this year.  She said oh I've had it 3 times!  It just goes to show what goes on and you never suspect!!  Unfortunately she lost her twin pregnancy and has had enough of it now, says she found it too hard.  She went to CARE and said they were excellent.  She saw Mr Atkinson and Mr Patel I think she said.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

We are seeing Mr Patel. We are getting excited but have budgeted enough money for 3 goes at IVF so we are being cautious and not expecting immediately positive reults, it'll just be good to feel that we are really doing something.

We got a letter about 10 days after our GP (she faxed the referral directly to them)  referred us just confirming receipt of the referral and advising us of the 12 week waiting list so you should hear from them in the next few days. It took about 4 weeks for our appointment date to come through.

I am probably going to be on cd1 or 2 on the day of consultation so hoping we can get started with IUI or IVF the following month, hopefully that's not too optimistic 

One of our friends is about 5 months pregnant after 3 IVF attempts. I was aborted due to OHSS, the other there was no fertilisation but their last go was positive, they went to MFS.


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Flowerpot..Yes It is a small world.I'm a beauty therapist, and I was giving a lady a pedicure, and she was PG.We started chatting,as you do, and she went to care at manchester..Her little boy was born 2 yrs ago, and she was PG naturally the second time around!..

We saw Mr P , but next time we want to see Mr Lowe.We have budgeted for 3 goes, Just hope that it works , but we are very cautious, but if it fails then at least we have tried..

Hickson xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening ladies

Hi Hickson, Sam, Clare, Flowerpot, and anyone else that is lurking  

  This is our year and it will work   

just a quick hello, i've been at Wella in Manchester all day and then open evening at work so i'm cream crackered.

I rang Care yesterday and was told that i should get an appointment letter within the next few days as the consultants had just released their diaries for the appointments to be sent out, yeahhhhh

i hope it's really soon

lots of love to you all
Em X


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I've just spotted you all here!! Can I join you??

I'm on 2ww after ICSI at Care Manchester, live in Blackpool.  Mr Patel is our Consultant although Mr Lowe did my EC.  I like Mr Patel a lot and he's apparently a wizard with poor responders and being as I had a pretty dismal response this time (numbers wise not quality) I think we'll stick with him (if we need to which  we wont) although i really do like Mr Lowe and would have no problem if for some reason we had to see him.  TBH I think all three of them are fab so you couldn't really go wrong whichever one you ended up seeing.

Take Care everyone and  whatever stage you're at.

Amanda xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Amanda, so glad you found us 

I got home to a letter from CARE last night, just confirming they had my referral letter and apologising that the waiting time is about 12 weeks due to the refurb that they have been having 

We are planning on sitting down with MIL/FIL because they have said they will help us out with some money (long story, but a rich relative passed away some time ago) and then we'll borrow on the morgage. Once we have an idea where we stand with them, we'll give the morgage a ring and tell them its for home improvements!!! I want to try and secure enough for 2-3 goes so we don't have to worry about sorting it if our first go fails.

How much have you budgeted for each go?  about £4,000?

Back in a bit girls but if I miss you, have a lovely weekend


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Amanda

Its good to have someone joining us who is that bit further along with tx. Good luck for your test day  

Its also great to hear that you rate all the consultants so highly, Mr Patel will also be our consultant.

How long did you start treatment after your 1st consultation? Had you had most of your tests done on NHS first or did you have them through CARE?

Sam


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Sam

We'd had most of our tests done on NHS and had been waiting 12 months to start tx at St Marys.  It helped that I'm anally retentive about paperwork and had paper copies of every blood test and semen analysis since we began this rollercoaster.

I was quite pushy and got our initial consultation within 7 days and we started our cycle on day 21 of my next period.  So they were pretty quick really.

My news on this cycle is looking a bit bleak though, I've got some quite heavy bleeding today mainly brown with a few red streaks.  I rang the clinic and they've doubled my cyclogest but I'm not hopeful now.

Take Care everyone.

Amanda xxx


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mandy - firstly welcome! and also - i have my fingers crossed for you. 2ww is the worst time i think. the blood doesnt def mean the worst.... i will keep everything crossed for you.... good lucky hunni xx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

evening everyone

Hi Amanda, i think we have spoken before, i had noticed that you had switched from st mary's to Care quite quickly, what made you decide to change?
good luck with the next few days.

spoke to Care today to see if they were any nearer with an appointment date for me, i should have a date in the next few days (hopefully)

hope you've all had a good week and are gonna have a better weekend

love Em X


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi 

Kooks - When I spoke to you in chat last night I hadn't realised you were a Care Girl hun!  Thanks for your support, I really appreciated it and felt much calmer by the time I left you all! 

Em - Our PCT let us down for funding and we just decided we couldn't wait any longer.  Having said that, we are so pleased with the standard of care at Care we wont be going back to NHS now.  It's sad but true, you definately do get what you pay for!  The level of support, monitoring, tweaking of drugs etc at Care has been fantastic and we definately wont be leaving them (although hopefully we will after this cycle if you know what I mean!! )

Anyway, I'd better go as dh is waiting for us to go out and I'm still sat in pyjamas!! 

Catch ya all later

Amanda xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning girlies

just popping on before i get cracking with my cleaning
















Mandy ~ PCT's need a boot up the backside, they tell you one thing then you find they have changed it to something else 
How are you doing on these last few days, keeping yourself occupied?
We've all got everything crossed for you
                   

Morning, Claire, Sam, Hickson, Flowerpot, and anyone else that wants to join us Manchester Care girls


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Amanda, I've got my fingers crossed for you  Don't give up hope yet.

I was also on the waiting list with St. Mary's, we had our first meeting with them in Sep 2005 and they were dreadful. Told me my tubes were blocked when I hadn't even had an HSG and I would definitely need IVF- thank God we can afford to self-fund!! My tubes aren't blocked and hopefully we can start tx with IUI.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi I am also at Care in Manchester we have just started to DR last week. Its our first attempt at IVF. I hope you don't mind me joining you.  We will have our baseline scan mid Feb then hope to start stimms
I am finding injecting a little hard going as am scared of needles but I am perservering and hoping it will get easier with time. We first went for our initial consultation in August 06 and as I said we have just started tx it seemed we were waiting 4ever.  Are any of you girlie's on DR at the moment??


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi jani75

welcome to the manchester care girls thread  

i'm waiting for my 1st appointment at manchester for our 1st IVF attempt, we got sick of being on a long waiting list and felt really comfortable at care when we went to the open evening in November last year. It can't come soon enough for me (i'm soooo impatient)

good luck with the DR and stimms, and now that you have found us we are always here for each other if we need it.

looking forward to getting to know you

love Em XXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jani75

Can I ask, why did it take so long for you to start your treatment after your first consultation? 5 months seems a very long time!!

Good luck with the treatment, keep us up-to-date with your progress. 

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls 

hope you all ok and are enjoying the weekend 

Amanda - got everything crossed for you  Hope there is great news for you just around the corner 

Jani - welcome to the thread hun.   Its so good because we are all at different stages.  I'm at the beginning of our IVF journey so I will be asking lots of questions!!    Just awaiting our first consultation at CARE.

We've been on St Mary's waiting list for just over a year but were just sick of waiting.  I never really feel comfortable when I go there either and its important isnt it to be happy where you are having your treatment.   Found out from the PCT that we lose an NHS go for every private one we have which is outrageous 

Hopefully speak to you all soon.  Em, hope you get something very soon xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sam
I wondered that about Jani too? x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi 

Bad news here I'm afraid.   Tested again this morning and despite yesterdays BFP today it was a BFN! Bleeding is continuing so I think it's game over now!  DH took it very hard this am but seems to have recovered now and is ready to face assault no2 FET!  So will ring tomorrow and get review appt with Mr Patel who is apparently a bit of a whizz with implantation failure so  he's got a trick or two up his sleeve for us!

Sorry it's not better news, but dont let it put you off, I'm sure we're due some good news soon.

Take Care everyone


Amanda xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Amanda so sorry to hear that, i know there isn't much i can say but i'm here if you need me sweetie  

good luck with getting your review appointment, we met Mr P at the open evening and he was really nice, have you always seen him?

let me know haw you get on

love Em XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Amanda, sorry its bad news 
Hope Mr P can work his magic for you 

Morning girls 
xxx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi everyone and Thanks for the welcome    
We had to wait for blood tests to come back which took around 4 weeks, then we had to wait to be matched with a recipient (we are doing ED) which took ages, then they were redecorating at the clinic and last of all we had to wait for my AF which came in January so it has been a very long wait but at least we have got there in the end.
Does anyone know when the side effects of DR set in as I keep getting very hot and agitated don't know if I am just feeling this way because I am thinking about or if I really am feeling like this     
Any way on a good note we are nearly half way through the DR stage so thats a positave
Hope to speak soon


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

  sorry to hear your news Amanda..I'm sure Mr P will help you..

We now have a date to see Mr Atkinson..march 26th and start tx the following month..Really scared..

Has anyone seen Mr A?

Hickson xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Hickson
I asked to be referred to Mr A, he is supposed to be very good. one of the girls I'm friends with over on the clomid board saw him for IUI (BFP!) and found him excellent.

Hi Jani
Sorry can't help you but hopefully one of the girls who have started tx can 

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Amanda, so sorry to hear you news   .  Good luck for you review apt.


----------



## laurenelhall (Jan 3, 2007)

Hi

I have just come across your site and wanted to say HELLO! I am currently waiting for my first appointment with Care in Manchester. I received a letter confirming receipt of my referral letter on 19th Jan so just waiting now to hear when i can go for my first appointment! They have advised me that it will be end of March.  Will let you know how i get on..........

Lauren xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Yeah we've always seen Mr Patel although Mr Lowe did my EC and I spoke to Mr Atkinson on the phone on Saturday so you could say we've got a full set!   You cant go wrong whoever you see they are all excellent.  They all know their stuff, are all kind, patient and skilled so dont worry whoever you see! 

Good luck everyone and thanks for all your kind messages of support, I do appreciate them.

Amanda xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Lauren
Looks like we'll be about the same time. I got confirmation of receipt of our referral letter last week  x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot..

I answered your post on the care board as well. Got some good replies..Just got to get my head round it all!

Welcome to Lauren xx..I bet we will all be in the waiting room at the same time..My apt is on the 26th of march !..seeing Mr A..I think that they are all pretty good at care, and If you have a problem, then you can request to see one of the others..

How is everyone else?

Hickson xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Amanda so sorry it hasn't been better news for you this time 

Sounds like you've had lots of support from CARE which is good. Fingers crossed number 2 has a more positive result for you> 

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya everyone

Lauren ~ glad you found us, looking forward to getting to know you  

Mandy ~ how are you feeling today?  

Flowerpot, Hickson, Sam, Claire(kooks), & Janie, hope you are all well  

i bet we will be all sat in the waiting room at Care at the same time  

look after yourselves
love Em XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I bet we will !!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi everyone

just a quicky

had reflexology tonight and feeling really zonked but wanted to say Hi to everyone

off to bed now

ta ra for now
love Em XXX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Can I gatecrash! I'm an honorary clomid chick currently, and we are about to get our referral to Care from our GP. Hoping to see Mr Atkinson, after a recommendation from a FF. 

Mandy...sorry about your BFN hun  

K
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice to see you over here Kerry 

Em, I had a chat with a reflexologist about treatment yesterday, thinking of booking some sessions to relax me and hopefully help with my horrendously painful AF's!

hi everyone 
xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Kerry  ..

Hi Em.. We too have reflexology..I always feel zonked after a session..Dh usually falls a sleep and starts snoring when he's having it done!!

Flowerpot..I started to have acu for AF pains, and I must say that it has really helped..infact past two af's I have started and didnt have any pain!..which is amazing for me. Usually I need a couple of pain killers and my hot water bottle!!..Have you got your date yet?

Amanda..How are you feeling?

Hello to Lauren,sam,claire,janie,fatcat,Mao,sampe rand anyone else at care..

Well must go, got homework to do from college..

Just a question.. Do care at manchester give you the needles ect.. free?..Its just a post on the care board was asking?

Hickson xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower!

Is it worth trying to get bloods/samples done on the NHS for use at Care? I know they ask for recent ones, or do them again there. Just wondered if many people managed to get stuff done free or had to pay at Care. 

I have reflexology and love it! I go to a lovely lady who just puts you at ease as soon as you walk in. Also my best friend is training to be an aromatherapist and has just started reflex training so she is going to use me as a case study. I can't wait! It definitely helps ease the days worries and stresses! I went to acupuncture once, went through the whole hour long talk and initial session, she told me I needed to go once a week for at least 6 weeks. All well and good but couldn't afford it at £35 a go! Shame we can't get these therapies cheaper somehow.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm hoping the GP will do some of the, failing that I'll try and get them done in work with me working in a hospital.  I thought I'd wait to see them for the consultation and then find out what they want me to have then take if from there.  I might ask St Marys to forward any results onto them that I had under their care last year too.  Just hoping I don't need another HSG, the last one was so painful for me and I ended up having a lap, wouldnt like to have to pay for that as well 

Hickson, no appt yet, gonna hang fire couple of weeks then give them a ring.  I'm ok waiting as I'm concentrating on getting healthy


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

We had ours done at the local gum clinic..Care want HIV hep b and c at £120 for the two of us..The Gum clinic has put it in writing for care that we are clear.Free of charge.

FSH/LH I have had done at my doc's as well..and take a copy to care.

Hicksin x


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Can I join you. I have just moved to care from Liverpool Womens where i had three icsi cycles.
This is my last go as funds wont allow anymore. 
I had my initial appointment with Mr patel on 10th january it was day 7 of my cycle so he asked did i want to do a monitored cycle so that he could get a good idea of what my body does naturally. This costs £500 but we thought well why not so we did. They did bloods at various times to check hormone levels and have actually founf that I produce antibodies in the second half of my cycle that can effect pregnancy outcome. As you can imagine i am now furious with previous clinic that this was not found earlier. We now have a plan of attck which is start hormone support from saturday and then from day 1 26th February i start Short protocol icsi cycle with hormone and steriods as extra support. 

I have to say that i am extremely pleased with both care and Mr Patel the man is lovely. I now have hope after two years of total heartache. He has given me the upmost of Care and even though i have self funded my two previous cycles the difference between the two clinics is absolute miles. 

The distance to Care is about 50 miles for me but i much rather do that round trip than go back to my old clinic at Liverpool womens. It is so nice to be able to see and talk to a consultant.

I will keep you posted on my cycle and will compare it to my previous ones for you all as this may help one or two of you with your cycles.

I wish you all the best of luck.

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Sorry its me again. just wanted to say to the girls having relexology it is great and you get benefit out of it but once you start drugs/ your cycle you shouldnt really have any essential oils so switch to accupunture if you can stand more needles its marvellous.

I started having reflexolgy around october then switched to Accupunture just before christmas. its around the same price per session.

best of luck

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

welcome Sharon, it's great that we are all at different stages and can help each other.
does the reflexology affect anything when they don't use essential oils, they use talc, i've read somewhere that people have it all the way through treatment  

hope you are all well
love Em XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sharon
Nice to have you on board, we're getting a nice little crew together now 
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I had Acu last year for 4 months and I can't recommend it enough, I suffer from crippling period pains on day 1 and the last day of bleeding and these disappeared whilst I was having the acu.

My stress levels also dropped dramatically.

I am planning on starting again in the next few weeks.

Reading all the comments about blood tests, I might book a doc's appointment and try and arrange with them to get some up to date bloods done. My last FSH test was about 18 months ago, so I'm sure that they will want something more up to date.

I'll check our private medical care and see what they will fund, I'm hoping they'll pay for any investigative tests that need to be done.

Its great to have so many people around going through the same thing together at the same time- a real support network. I have been starting to get cold feet... I guess I'm just scared of more failure 

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stay positive Sam 
I must admit I'm starting to feel a bit  I think, like you, because of failure. I keep thinking well if this fails thats it, there is nothing else we can try.
we will do this girls, stay strong 

Sam, did the appointment letter they sent say anything other than the date and time?  ie, what to expect or what they want you to bring or anything?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot

Thanks for the support. 

The letter says that I will have a transvaginal scan and dh will have a sperm assessment at the same time (1.15pm) so they can have the results of these ready for our consultation (2pm) (£240 for the lot).

It doesn't ask us to bring anything else with us, but did ask for us to complete some forms and send them back.

I have to say though that looking at the date from when we were first referred to the appointment date it is longer than 12 weeks more like 15 weeks, not sure why. Have you had your letter yet?

I've booked a GP's appointment for tomorrow to see if I can organise some more blood tests to be done on NHS to try and save a bit of cash.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sam, at least I know what to expect (and the costs!!).  No letter yet, still waiting.  

Once I get that I will ask at work if they'll do some BT's for me


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Girls..and welcome to Sharon..

Sharon..what were these test you had done.When I saw Mr P he didnt offer us any tests?
also can you not have reflex whilist having TX?


Hi Sam.Good that you now have an appt date.When we had our first apt , we also had blood test,which put the bill up to £350..In hindsight I would have has these done at the doc's and the gum clinic..I also had a scan, and Mr P said that I had Endo..which I wasnt convinced I had..so I went to see my consultant at the NSH and they did a lap and dye test and it came back clear of endo, but my tubes where slightly blocked!

Flowerpot is right..This is our year girls..stay positive..  

Hickson x


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Hickson

What made him think you had endo after the scan? Had you had any previous scans?

I have had Pelvic USS before never a trans vag one done before.

Sharon I would also be really interested to hear what blood test you had that detected that you produce antibodies....

My DH used to take the p**s out of me for coming on FF messageboard- saying I was obsessed, but now that the con date is looming I think he is getting nervous and he was asking me if any men came on here , bless him...

Sam


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sam..

My dh says the same that I am getting obsessed with all this..

But I cant help coming on these board..esp as before we know it, march is here and we are sat at Care..Its great the support and help you get from all couples that are going through the same..and I always learn something new every time I come on this board!  

Mr P said when I was having the vag scan, he could see dark shadows - which freaked me out, and he said it was def endo..but i didnt have any problems with AF's, so thats why I went for a second opion - and I was right..

Hickson x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sam...thanks for the info hun about the costs and tests. I'm going to try and book a GP appt tomorrow to get our referral done and ask about all the bloods. 

I think I'd need to request:
HIV
Hep B/C
FSH - for me

Is there anything else? DH is due to do a  sample for St Marys which they said they would pass on to Care, but might get it done thru GP instead.

I'm getting excited, bit soon I know, and don't want to get my hopes up. I hope this works for us all.

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I guess I am an honory CARE girl now  

Just read through the posts about blood tests - we asked our previous clinic, our GP and my old gynae to send copies of all our tests and CARE didn't need us to have the blood tests for Hep b/c and HIV as it was less than 12 months since we were last tested.  They did do day 2 bloods to check FSH, LH etc. but this was included in the consultation fee along with the delightful dildocam and DH's SA.

If you can get your Hep B & C and HIV bloods done by your GP then you will probably save yourself a few quid at CARE.  The SA has to be redone though as they don't like to rely on another labs findings but this is included in the consultation price.  My DH said they had good facilities for producing a sample - comfy chairs and magazines  

I know that there has been a delay in appointments lately as they have undergone a massive refurbishment but its all finished now.

I had reflexology all through my treatment - I didn't have any in the 2ww but did have an aromatherapy massage to help me stay relaxed and my therapist just used oils which are safe in pregnancy - just in case.

Hope your appointments come through soon 

Jane xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Jane

Thanks for the extra info. I didn't realise that they did the FS and LH as part of the consultation so thats good to know, so I'll just ask the GP about the HIV and Hep B & C.

Congrats on getting past the first trimester your scan picture looks amazing.

Kerry, St. Mary's lost my DH's SA results so I'd just to pay the £75 at CARE and get it done properly and quicky, it would appear they analyse it there and then so you get the results straight away.

I may have asked you before Jane but can't remember, how long did you start your IUI after your 1st consultation?

It is exciting but also terrifying- my Mum (she lives in California) was asking me about latest developments last night but we have decided not to tell anyone anything so I was being really cagey...I know if we tell our Mums they'll keep asking us how its going. I just don't want the additional pressure or stress. In the end I just told her that if we were planning any treatment I wouldn't tell her anyway, she seemed to understand why- but she's just desperate to be a granny! 

Sam


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Samper

Once we'd agreed that we were having IUI we started treatment on the next cycle.  Mr A ordered the drugs for us and they arrived a few days later, then we booked in to see one of the nurses for a lesson on how to do the injections and as soon as AF arrived we got going.

Yes, CARE do analyse DH's sample straight away, that's one of the things we liked about them, they don't make you wait ages for results.

As for the bloods they do all of mine as part of the initial consultation so I assume this is standard practice.  If you unsure you could call them and ask if blood tests are included - its a while since I had my first apt so I guess they could have change things.

I know what you mean about your Mum, mine is exactly the same, in the end we told her, but I asked her not to ask too many questions and if I felt able to discuss things then I would go to her - it seemed to work ok.

Jane xx


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Samper I had an extra blood test done a CD5+ and CD19+ done for £100 to test for antihormones that would effect implantation. Glad i had done now they have discovered another reason besides the MF problem. Luckily they can rectify this with steroids.

It looks like my reflexology lady was a bit of a chicken she just wouldnt do it once i started drugs. Must admit it did relax me but I have been having accupunture since December and I really like my accupunturist as she is a fertility specialist and a registered nurse and makes me feel very comfortable. She has two ladies that went to Care that are now pregnant. So it gives me hope. 

I start on the HRT on saturday bit scared it may turn me a be more nutty than I am already. We will soon see. I am waiting for my protocol to come through I will call them in the morning and ask where it is. 

catch you later

Best wishes

Sharon
xxxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

HI Sharon

Thanks for the info on those extra blood tests. It seems well worth paying for those if they are only £100.

I really enjoyed by acupuncture and it definitely decreases stress.

Good luck with all the drugs

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wow thanks for all the great info girls!  I think I will try and get BT's done at work or through GP, I could get mine done at work but not dh's.  We'd prefer to have the SA at CARE as dh is doing everything to help his swimmers and it would be good to have an up to date fresh sample.  I had a dildocam last summer but again would like an up to date on anyway just to see if any cysts are there x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm glad you girls are posting this info, you've answered lots of my questions! 

Samper...just notied your in Macc. My sister lives there, and I'm down the road in Holmes Chapel! I work in Wilmslow.

Forgot to get my Care stuff out last night, I will look at it over the weekend for sure and try and see GHP on Monday I think.

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kerry

It is a small world.

I have read through my CARE price list and it doesn't say anything about FSH/LH tests. As seen as I am anticipating that I will be on CD2 or 3 when I have my consultation I may as well just have them done at CARE.

Apparently if you are a blood donor, you don't need to have HIV, HEPB & HEPC, just take your donor card with you as long as you have donated in the last 3 months.

Sam


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya ladies

I'm an 'old' care, manchester girlie.

Not having tx atm but as soon as we get funds we will be back there.

Just wanted to say hi!!  and to ask if you mind me sticking around.

I was under Mr Patel who is an absolute sweetie.  He used to have me and dh cracked up laughing with his little quips, the main one being him saying 'isn't it' after EVERY sentence.

I am hopeless at remembering everyone's story but one that sticks in my mind is Amanda's.  I had a chem pg in Dec 03 and Mr Patel did some research on my condition (Systemic Sclerosis) and he said that he wouldn't be happy until I was pg.  Anyway we did a dummy run with drugs, then had a doppler done on my womb which showed that I had practically no blood flow which stopped the embryo implanting properly.

During my FET cycle a month later he put me on HRT, clexane, viagra, asprin and dexamethasone.  The outcome to this is my 2 year old darling son!!!

I cannot praise them enough, to us they will always be very very special.

We went back for a review sept/oct last year and they were all soooo lovely.

Well I seem to have waffled there a bit haven't I    

I hope you'll let me stick around and give support to all of you that are having tx.

Take care and good luck!!!

Michelle xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Samper...got all excited then when you said that, I've donated blood for years but not in the last couple of years whilst I've been on Clomid, as they advised me not to whilst on tabs and trying to get pregnant. So I guess I'll have to have the tests done. Bummer.

Shelly...your son is gorgeous! Nice to have you on board you'll probably be able to help us IVF newbies with questions!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just been to the GP and arranged to have a serum progesterone test this month to see if I ov without the clomid.

Decided just to have the HIV, HepB and HepC at Care to save going back and forward to various clinics, plus I've only got 3 weeks (on wednesday) until my 1st appointment so not convinced we would have results back in time!

Michelle welcome, great to hear of another success at CARE Mcr. I am also booked in to see Mr Patel so I'm pleased to hear good things about him- so far I've read lots of postive stories abot all the consultants.

Sorry to get your hopes up Kerry!

Flowerpot any news on an appointment date yet?

Sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Samper...  

I'm sure there was a post on the IVF thread about PCT funding for Cheshire//Manchester. Can I find it, not likely! Any ideas where it is anyone??  

xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Kerry

I have done a search but can't find anything...

What date did you go on the WL at St Mary's. I have been on since 29th July 2005- the last time I rang up they told me it was 3 years!!

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening Everyone

Sorry not been on for a day or so because i've been sooooo tired, last night was my late night teaching (till 9pm) so i just flopped when i got in.

Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.

As you can see i've had all my hair cut off, i've had it longer for about 2 years now and was getting bored with it cos all i was doing was tieing it up, i can now have about 15mins longer in bed in the morning cos it doesn't take me as long to dry   

Only had a quick scan over the last couple of pages, it's great that we can share info on what to expect and what to have done ready for our appointment. when we went to the open evening in November the embriologist recommended that we have the FSH, LE, HIV, Hep b & c etc, to save us time and just have the SA & ultrasound at the consultation, i have also got a copy of my last smear result as well, just in case.

We're getting quite a few of us now, either starting treatment or waiting, so Hi to everyone
FatCat, Janie77, Mandy, KerryB, Brazil girl, Samper, Kooks1 (Claire), Mao, Flowerpot, Hickson, Jani75, Lauren, Sharonw, & welcome to Michelle.

love to you all

Em XXX


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning

It's so nice here today, I love it when it's like this, SUNNY, CRISP & COLD, we're gonna get wrapped up warm and go for a walk on the hills near us, we need to get rid of some of Ewans hyperactive energy, he's not sat still since we all got up.

 

Hope you are all doing something nice today

catch you later
Em XXX


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Em..I love your hair   !..Hope that you enjoy your walk today.Its really cold here, but I love it like this !

Welcome to Michelle..

Jane..This extra blood testing you had done for £100, did Mr P or Mr A recommend it?

Hickson xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi, been following the thread for a while and decided that it was about thime that I joined in! I too am at Care manchester and also live in r/dale (well did until I moved to Bury a year ago!) I have had all my initial appts with care and am now just waiting on blood test results. I won't go into my identity (age, schools etc, although I would love to as it is nice to be able to talk to people about shared experiences from your home town as well as IVF treatments) though as I am egg sharing and Care recommend that you remain anonymous to save any possible problems later on. Finding that quite lonely though - I see other people going through regular treatments organising get togethers and stuff and I can't incase I come i come across my recip or someone who knows them. I have also posted on the Care forum as they have a deicated egg share thread, or at least I did until it got shut down because people where giving out their names and dates of treatment some even giving out personal mail and moby numbers. So as you can tell from this rant I am kind of in limbo right now, both in terms of treatment (praying my results are ok) and socialisation with people who understand what stage I am at psycologically!!!


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for the welcomes!!!

iccle one hi and welcome!!

You don't have to give us any info for us to give you support in your tx hun.  You just give what info you want to and keep the rest to yourself.

Hope you find this site useful and us care manchester girls friendly.

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks  , not even on the hormone treatments and I can't believe how emotional I am, nearly cried at your reply


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I cant sleep so thought id have a chat with you lot.

Hickson I had a CD5 & CD19 blood tests done for £100 and it was Mr P who suggested it. I also had a full cyce monitored with bloods and dopler scans and dildo cams for £500 whcih also found some drop in blood flow on second half of cycle. 

I got my protocol yesterday everything is set for an end of Feb start I just have to have day 1 or 2 bloods done which need to be under fsh level of 12 mine hasnt been more than 10.2 and having accupunture is supposed to lower your fsh so im hoping it will be all systems go.

We are rattling with vitamins and I have started the hrt and asprin. Im having steriods and another drug on the cycle cant remeber what it is hormones i think so im defo going to be a nutter.

Lets hope its all worth it hey.

best of luck girls

Catch you later

Sharon
xxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Wow, were getting quite a crew together now!! 

Welcome to Michelle and iccle one   Great to have you on board. And its great to have peeps on here who have been through tx, I'm sure we will have lots of questions for you Michelle  

Em - great hair 

Iccleone - don't worry hun, you don't have to tell us anything at all, I'm sure that just being able to "chat" with us anonomously will be beneficial to you 

Think me and dh will make a GP appointment and see what bloods we can get them to do, then anything else will have to just have at CARE.  wonder if we will have to see the GP, or whether we can just make an appt with the nurse at the surgery?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning Ladies. 

Sharon.Thanks for your post.

Welcome to iccle-one..don't worry about chatting on here.We are a friendly crew 

Flowerpot..We say the doc at first about blood tests..but if it's just your fsh,lh.e2,prolatin,Testerone then I saw the nurse..They all mount up in cost, and if you can have them done at the doc's its worth it.

Bye for now Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Hickson x

can anyone remembe what CD we have to have FSH/LH on? is it CD2?  I assume you can have the hepatatis/HIV tests done at anytime?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

flowerpot said:


> Thanks Hickson x
> 
> can anyone remembe what CD we have to have FSH/LH on? is it CD2? I assume you can have the hepatatis/HIV tests done at anytime?


Hi Flower

FSH & LH should be tested between cd2 - cd4/5....ideally on cd2/cd3.

And yep, you can get HIV and Hep B&C tested same time...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks chick 
hope you are ok xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning girls,

Welcome to iccle one and Michelle  , nice to have you around.

Samper we went on St Mary's list 19th June 2006. We ere told it was 2.5years wait at that time, so we'd but receiving treatment around Dec 2008 if thats right.

I'm getting really worried about what work are going to be like with me hvaing to go for bloods and scans and stuff. I work for the least sympathetic, emphatheic people in the world and they would make my life v difficult I feel. I'm considering a change of job, but not sure what to do. Would a new lace be willing to let me have time off for IVF? Its so difficult.

Sorry for the me post just really worried about it.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh Kerry its difficult. I know what your bosses are like.  I wonder if CARE are open for BT's of an evening, like do you have to go within working hours for them?  it could be that with them being private that they open a bit later in the day.  I guess the main problem is for scans. I dont know much about it but I guess we have to go every morning for one? maybe the girls who have done it can advise us x


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hi there im at manchester care i am just waiting for my blood test we go in march for them we are also doing egg share there it is a lovely place and the egg share team are wonderful just the waiting i dont like good luck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Polly


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

hiya  how you doing where you up to in your tx hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not very far!!      
We're just awaiting our first consultation, was referred about 3 weeks ago. We've had confirmation that they have received the letter and its about 12 weeks for the appointment, so just waiting for a date now xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi everyone . About getting scans done outside of work, I asked about that at the open evening and was told that they start at about 7:30 am. I have no idea what times they do the last scan of the day tho.

I was also told that it would take about 12 weeks for the initial consult but I think we managed to get in to see them in 3 - if you bank on 12 tho, it will be a nice surprise if you get an appt earlier 

I got my blood results through today....  I'm clean!!!!!!!!!!!!! HIV, Hep and Cystic Fibrosis free!!!! (obviously most worried about CF) no idea about my CMV status but read online that it is pretty widespread (80% test positive worldwide) and only an issue if you and baby get first infection whilst preggers. I am so pleased the egg donation nurse said they should be able to match me up in the next few weeks  OMG, OMG, OMG. I have been trying for the last 18mths (since i had my tubes removed) to just focus on the fact that I will be happy to try for a baby. Ironically it was only a month after we decided to stop the pill and try for a baby that I got acute salpingitis and ended up in hospitial having an emergency op, they were even too badly infected to remove then (really swollen and stuck to my intestines, ovaries pushed behind my womb because of it) I had to make do with just having them aspirated and 3mths of anti-biotics. I was recovered enought to have them removed last April (again with complications - but ovaries remained!!!), and very unexpectedly went through a very traumatic grieving process which I was toatally unprepared for. I had thought at the time that it would just be like having a tooth out - go in, have it done, recover, go home, then 2 weeks later go back to work. I was oh so wrong. I could still barely walk when I left the hospital (thank god for the downstairs loo!) and spent practically every day for the next three months crying for the loss and being angry, so very, very angry whenever I saw an obviously underage girl with a baby swollen belly. I got well enough to go back to work then 2 weeks later woke up in awful pain and thought that I was having a relapse and was going to lose my ovaries - turned out to be a cyst (albeit a large one at 5.6 cm), thankfully that and another smaller one on the other side shrank back themselves over about a month. Which 6mths later brings me here - Blood tests all clear,able to _try_ to get pregnant and also hopefully help another woman concieve too  
I have just celebrated with a fake bacon (veggie) and cheese bagel (yum) and tonight my DH is taking us to ther Trafford Centre where we shall dine at the fine eating establishment also known as "Tampopo" where they make *the* most amazing tempura vegetables!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Iccle one - so pleased your bloods came back clear - have fun at the Trafford Centre tonight and enjoy your dinner.

I had scans done at CARE before and after work, they start early as iccle one said and I think the latest I had a scan was about 6 ish so depending on your working hours and how far you have to travel you should be able to fit scans and bloods in around work.

Jane xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

thanks Janie - got to try to sleep tonight somehow! was an RDO for me today so it has been a nice lazy Sunday (well a Sunday for me), tidying up the garden seeing as it has been nice and sunny, bit of washing and an hour in the bath with a book. The test will come later when I have nothing to keep me busy (and so ignore the excitement) but sleep! Oh, first cycle for me incase it wasn't blaringly obvious already! And I thought that getting married was an excitement overload     

cute little embie BTW


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Glad you had a nice day, hope you get some sleep.  Just noticed your bubble-less, so have sent you some.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Welcome Iccle one and polly & Michelle...

Iccle one how long did it take for your bloods to come back? Were you not able to start treatment until these came back?

Kerry I know what you mean about work, I'm a self employed consultant so don't get paid if I'm not there. I don't mind about them getting upset about me taking time off but I don't want to have to tell them why I'm taking time off. It'll be round the company in no time...


Fortunately I only work for them 3 days a week so it shouldn't impact them to much and gives me some flexibility to move days around.

I also thought about just booking a couple of weeks off to minimise the disruption.

You never know anyway they may just surprise you and be really understanding


SAm


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

thank you very much for the bubbles Janie, I was actually wondering about those earlier  

Samper - I waited three weeks exactly for the blood reults to get back, and no I couldn't start anything until they did. I am egg sharing so that will have been a large factor but I thought you have to wait anyway. Was that the case for you? 

I'm on the waiting list for St Mary's too! Three years for me too, I nearly had heart failure when I found out! I have about 18 mths left as I went on the waiting list as soon as I had been in hospital with my tubes the first time.

God bless Care and the egg sharing facility!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello girlies

Wecome to Iccle one & Polly, we are a great bunch who'll support each other and be there for each other.

Hope you are all well

Sorry girls i'm gonna have a bit of a me post.
I rang Care today to see if they had allocated the appointment dates yet as the 12 weeks takes me up till the 1/2nd week of March. at the moment i have not been allocated an appointment and they are still working in order of referral and all 3 consultants are booked up till the 3/4th week of March, so in other words i am not going to be seen before then, that is more like 16 weeks than the 12 weeks they said   i know a month longer is not that long but when it's the only thing on your mind morning noon and night it's far too long.

sorry to dump all that on you
i'm sure i'll be back tomorrow all chilled out after my reflexology

love Em XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

I can understand where you are coming from, I thought that the initial 12 week wait would be intolerable - I called them though and asked for any cancellations that came up with 24hrs notice and managed to get in to see Mr Lowe in three weeks. I then had a really long wait for the counselor so it kind of evened out in the end.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Hon

My doctor put that we were available at very short notice on the referral and they have even said that it says that on my notes when i have rang Care before (i probably ring them every other week just to make sure they don't forget me )

I just want to be pregnant now  

I don't even know which consultant i will be seeing, apparently they sit and discuss cases and who to allocate you to dependant on your IFand which consultant specialises in that condition. mine would be one who deals with Endo & only 1 tube & ovary.

How you doing on this roller coaster?


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

if they know you are available for short notice then you may get lucky sooner than March.

As for how I'm doing ..... Oooh, somtimes I can go a whole hour without freaking out about one thing or another  . I get quite teary sometimes over the most silly things, I try not to think of anything beyond my next appointment so that I get a breather from the stress. I get you about the consultants - I see Mr Lowe as he looks after the Egg Share, I think that the others are Mr Atkinson, and there is one called Mr Patel for sure. Bless him - had to dig around in my arm for 45 mins to get some blood, I was so nervous all my veins dropped and he ended up having to go in my wrist. Not pleasant  .

I can certanly relate to the wanting to be pregnant yesterday vibe - seems like on bad days every where I look there is a pregnant chick. Shame about that too as there is a girl at work that I am quite friendly with but have avoided like the plague since she started to show cos I just feel so uncomfortable around her. I want to hate all pregnant women - and I can normally manage to at least feel a little distate for them for varying reason but she is a really nice girl......... although she didn't quit smoking til she was 20 weeks11


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Angels 

I just had a quick look at Care's site and it would appear that you will get either Mr Patel as he is "particularly interested in the assesment of uterine factors" or Mr Lowe who is "particularly experienced in PCOS". Mr Atkinson mainly deals with males factor infertility. It would depend on how your particluar situation would be classed.

I really hope you get in soon Chick - just being on the ladder helped me as once that inital consult is done you seem to get appointment notices pretty quick even if you have to wait 6 weeks for the actual vist. Kinda gives you a goal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Icle one - great news on your results 

Em, at least that gives me an idea, thanks for the update.  I think I was referred about a month after you is that right?  I'm trying to look at the positive that in the time I'm waiting I can lose more weight and dh is getting more healthy etc, thats the only good side to it!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Having a bad day today, sorry if this is a me post! Woke up with an awful sore throat and swollen glands, feel miserable. Then there was a huge fight at work and my colleague quit. I feel overwhelmed by everything ttc related today too, not liek me. Why does everything happen at once??  

Sorry....

Hope everyone is ok. 16 weeks wait hey, I guess that gives me more time to find a new job. Not ideal when starting treatment but needs must.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry   
You never know, a new job might mean you get better leave etc, its a joke there xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm back!! 

Sorry I've been AWOL for a few days, i've been feeling pretty poo since my BFN made worse by the fact that it was a BFP for two days first 

I've tried to just keep my head down and press on for a week or so, but that doesn't seem to be helping me much so now I've decided to catch up again and see if being around all my lovely FF ers helps more! 

Hope you're all doing ok.. Catch ya later

Amanda xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww Amanda what a horrid thing to go through   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Amanda...so sorry hun. I can only imagine how horrid you've felt. We'll try and cheer you up as much as possible 

Flower...your right it is a joke! I'll find something I know I will!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

It took about 15 weeks from referral for our cons appointment to come through, but now its only 2 weeks away!!

Try to chill out about getting your appointment, as we all know stress is supposed to be the worst thing for IF so try and relax and enjoy your last few weeks before you have to start pumping yourself with drugs!!

Amanda so sorry about your news are you going back for a follow up cons soon? Good luck for your next steps.

I am seeing Mr Patel, so far I have unexplained but I also read somewhere that he also specialises in immunology factors so hopefully he can find something fixable that no one else has had any joy with...

Kerry good luck with the job hunting...


Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Girlies

Thanks so much for all the support you lot have given me, i'm feeling a bit brighter today. you know what it feels like to get one of those days.
Thanks for being there

Hope you are all ok

Amanda ~ we will cheer you up   and be here if ever you need us  

what would i do without all my new friends on FF

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

glad you feeling better Em 

Amanda - not spoken to you before but you have my sincere regrets for BFN


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
how are we all doing? 
xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Morning ladies...

Hi Flowerpot..

Em..Glad that you are feeling better  

Isnt it cold ..Need your big knickers on weather!..

Well we both had reflexology the other night, and dh started snoring, and nearly fell of the bed!..we do really love it,and it it so relaxing. Our reflexologist knows we are trying to conceive and really works on our fertility points..

Who had apt in march to go to care?

Ours is on the 26th..seeing Mr A

Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hickson - is that 26th March or Feb?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

Hope you are all well.

what a nice sunny clear cold day, i wonder when the snow that has been forcast will arrive?


Hickson ~ we had our reflexology last night, my DH was snoring as well, we both find it very relaxing and anything that does that must help on it's own.

can i ask when you were referred, how many weeks from referral to appointment?

will be back later on tonight
love Em XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

apparently the snow is due to hit tomorrow!!!  I'll be setting an early wake up on the alarm for the morning because my journey to work is bad enough as it is !!  xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Afternoon Folks,

Thanks for all your kind words I do appreciate them!

We do have a follow-up appt on 19th Feb with Mr P, I'm also wondering if he'll suggest a monitored cycle before we do a FET to see if he can find anything to explain what happened.  If he does, I'm ok with doing that as I dont want to risk my little embies if we can find something which might help influence how he treats me.

 to everyone else.  Are you all stocked up ready for all this now we're apparently gonna get?

TTFN

Amanda xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.

Flowerpot..26th of march..

Em..We went to see care last april, but we were getting married in may, and I had to have a lap and dye testb in June,and we still wanted to carry on naturally until I was 40, and if nothing had happened..then got to care for TX...so nothing as happened so I pheoned care up for a review apt in Jan and they gave me the date in march..

Think we will get the snow tomorrow.. 

Amanda..nice to see you again, and hope that your review goes well.. We have spoke b4. I use to live in Thornton, and went to Bispham college, and my mum still lives in St annes..and we have chattered about MF..

Hickson x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I remember Hickson yeah! 

I think Care are pretty busy at the mo, so your March appt isn't too bad.  When they were booking my review appt they did say that they are so busy that the Consultants are having to do full days in Theatre which they didn't used to do which is cutting down on the amount of consultation time they have available.  We only got 19th Feb cos someone had just cancelled as I rang up which was lucky!

March will soon be here though Hickson! 

TTFN

Amandaxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Good news that you have got a follow-up so quicky Amanda, at least things haven't come to a halt for you and I'm sure I've read that your chances for success with IUI increase on the 2nd go, not sure why? I'm seeing Mr P a couple of days after you on 21st, so you never know we may even have tx at the same time 

I told work today that I would be have IF Tx in the coming months so would need some flexibility around work for going to scans and blood tests etc- he was cool about it, which is good!

You never know Kerry, maybe your work won't be so bad when you tell them?

I love snow, hopefully it'll be nice and deep here!

Sam


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Sam

Yep we might be cycle buddies!  I've actually just done my first ICSI tho hun so have you heard that ICSI is more successful on go no2 too?!  (I hope so!!  )

Axxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hey everyone

Feels really wierd to be a day behind on the conversation, on lates at work this week so don't even get home til gone nine!

I told my boss and the head of HR that I would be starting treatment too today   coincidence!
must say she is a lovely woman - offered whatever leniency I neede around appts that couldn't be made outside of work - and they will treat it like ante natal appts so I get paid!!!

Going nuts waiting for the hospital to call me with a start date, hope it's not too long  

Ooh could someone tell me what "AF" is please? heard it a bit on the forum but clueless


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

iccle one said:


> Ooh could someone tell me what "AF" is please? heard it a bit on the forum but clueless


Hi iccleone

AF stands for Aunt Flow as in your period.

Here's a link to the words & meanings on this website...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Amanda, sorry for getting mixed mustn't have read your profile at the bottom properly...

Have you got some embies frozen for FET next time or will you have to go through the whole thing again?
You may not need a monitored cycle next, given that you had a BFP for a few days it may have been a chemical pregnancy, you may just need some more/different drugs next time following ET to aid implantation. Let us know how you get on on 19th...fingers crossed for you.

Iccle one, I was totally confused by all the abbreviations when I first came on FF   and had to ask.. 

hi everyone else, the snow was abit anti-climatic here- it was very light and now it's all gone  I love snow

Sam


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Samper

Yeah I've got two frozen embies.. Thing is like everyone we dont have a bottomless pit of money to just keep chucking at it, so if he does want us to do any further tests before using them then we probably will cos that will still be cheaper if we get a BFP than having to do the tests after and then a further fresh cycle.  I know it shouldn't be about money cos it's so important but unfortunately it does come into it doesn't it? 

Anyway,  to you Samper with your appt, I'll tell Mr P some jokes to leave him in a good mood so he works his magic for you too! 

Take Care

Amandaxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
sorry only just got a chance to get on here today. hope everyone is ok 

Will try and catch up tomorrow xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thought i'd post this here seen as you're all local girls:-

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6335369.stm

please take the time to read this info which was passed on to me:

>Dear All,
>
>I would like to bring to your attention a terrible incident which happened
>to me on Friday 2nd February 2007 at approximately 18.05. I had left work
>(8
>King Street, Manchester) and I proceeded up King St. There were plenty of
>people around finishing work for the weekend and about half way up King
>Street (outside The White Company) a woman had come out of the walk through
>from St Ann's Square and said to me she was having a terrible day as she
>had
>just found her husband in bed with another woman. I thought it was strange
>that she would tell a complete stranger this information so I carried on
>walking. She then stopped me and asked for 32 pence to catch the bus home.
>
>I was immediately suspicious of the situation as I would imagine a bus to
>anywhere would be more than 32 pence and she wasn't the stereotypical
>person
>that normally asks you for change for the bus. She was clean, well dressed
>and well spoken. She also had a handbag. Feeling uncomfortable with the
>situation I agreed to give her some change, just so I could get away as
>promptly as possible. I gave her what change I had which was approximately
>80 pence. She then said she was grateful and she'd send me £20 back. I
>thought she was going to ask for my address (which I wouldn't have given)
>but she didn't. She said thank you and squeezed my arm as a token of
>appreciation. As she walked away she dropped some of the money & didn't
>retrieve it which certainly aroused suspicions; if she didn't need the
>money
>why did she stop me?
>
>I proceeded up King St towards Cross Street but realised something was
>wrong. My left hand side had gone completely numb and my arm went into a
>spasm. I knew she had done something to me when she touched my arm. I
>needed
>to tell someone quickly what had happened as I assumed in a few seconds I
>would be unconscious and what I assume would be her accomplice would be
>waiting for me to be completely helpless and do the unthinkable to me. I
>managed to get my phone out of pocket and just pressed last number re-dial.
>At the same time I stopped a lady and realised I sounded stupid at what I
>was saying but she could also hear me on the phone so she realised I was
>genuine. I started to lose the power of speech. She stayed with me and we
>got to Bootle Street police station.
>
>My arm was hurting but whatever I was injected with couldn't have
>penetrated
>completely so I got the feeling back about 10 minutes later. The fact it
>had
>a coat, suit jacket and blouse to get through must've saved me. I had the
>smallest scratch mark on my arm, there is an identical one on my coat and
>suit jacket.
>
>It will probably be impossible to tell what I was injected with, and
>although I still await the results of blood tests they are only checking
>for
>diseases I may have been given. The police are confident it will be caught
>on CCTV and I await father information in that regard.
>
>The reason for sending this e-mail is to please ask you to warn EVERYONE
>you
>know, not just women but men too and ask them to tell girlfriends, wives,
>sisters & mothers. The message needs to get through to be extra vigilant. I
>was one of the lucky ones (blood results pending) and if I can make people
>aware of these people then I'd like to think it can make a difference


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening everyone

Sorry not been on as regular but i just seem to be so busy.

Hands up, who had any snow? well not me in Rochdale, i expected to wake up to snow and there was none, i have been expecting it all day and still no snow. 
I WANT IT TO SNOW, I LOVE SNOW  

Flowerpot, we had that email sent around at work, it's so frightening that someone would resort to such measures to rob someone  

Hope you are all ok, 

i've been getting all the signs that AF   was gonna rear her ugly head since day 28 on Tuesday, but still nothing, i haven't gone any later than 30 days for about 2 years, i'm not gonna get my hopes up or waste my money on a pg test   cos as soon as i buy one she arrives to have a good laugh at me.
( I can still secretly hope and wish though )  

Love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

thanks for the explanation on AF Natasha - I figured that it had something do with your menstrual cycle but couldn't work out how!

On an early tomorrow (yay) so should be able to get on line at the same time as everyone else.

I'm seriously upset at the lack of snow too.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yep we've only had a few flakes and they didn't even settle  Very disappointed would've loved a few inches of snow to play out in with dog! 

TTFN

Axx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah pretty pathetic here too!!!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello

The snow hasn't turned up yet but the wicked old witch  did this afternoon, thats because i talked about it yesterday.
On the positive side i haven't wasted my money on a PG test, i was gonna buy one tomorrow afternoon if it hadn't showed by then. 

Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend

What are you all up to?

love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi girls, waiting for news back on a recip and we have got a few days away planned for Valentines 

I was hoping that it would be something to take our minds off the wait (that and hoping that it will be our last chance to have a holiday as a couple!) now I'm kinda thinking it may be that we have gone somewhere too remote (Penzance). But it has a hot tub and I am also secretly hoping that it snows down there as I reckon it would be super cool to be up to our chins in the tub with the snow coming down around us and champers chilling in the cold night air *sigh*

Which means it will probably rain for the whole week, and as we are staying in a converted barn the insulation will probably be crap and we will spend long boring nights huddled around and innefective log burner!!  That would keep us occupied though so mission achieved 

Well, managed to not be annoyed that my recip didn't see my description and *immediately * say "we must have those eggs!!!" for about - ooooh 45 seconds, and there's me who always believed I was really patient!


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi everyone - i haven't posted for ages and i came on (cos i cant sleep - its 4.15am) and theres loads of people joined the thread!! i started to read it all but i have missed so much!!

so... rather than give u all messages i will be general... 

hello and welcome! to anyone new since i last posted! 
hello again! to people who have seen me on here before!
good luck! to all of you just starting tx (or in middle of tx)

not alot to update with me really... havent posted much cos was going through a really negative bitter feeling time where i hated all mothers, mothers to be, and basically anyone who seemed to have the slightest chance of becoming a mum!!! luckily i now feel much better and seem to be able to see children and mothers without wanting to kill or steal them!!!!! lol.

anyway, glad that little 'stage' is over (hopefuly for good). starting tx again in april so having acupuncture at the moment to get my 'bits' functioning as much as possible. supposed to be off to devon for a 'valentines' weekend tomorro but not sure if we are going to want to do the journey in the current weather conditions! 

ok. hope you are all ok, claire xx

ps angel - i love the new hair!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Good Morning

Kooks ~ did you get back to sleep eventually? I think we all go through fazes like you have just had, don't forget sweetie we are all here if you need us, even if it's just to sound off.

for the lucky ladies going away for valentines, have a fantastic time.

Been feeling pretty crappy the last day or so but the post woman brought fantastic news this morning, our consultation date at Care, it's Friday 2nd March, with Mr A, it's great cos when i spoke to them on Monday they said that all the diary was full until the end of March   not sure what happened but great news for us.

I'm all excited now, 

Hope those of you waiting on appointments get one through sooner  

Love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

fantastic news Em   that's only a little over two weeks away!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say thats great news Em on your apt - its only a couple of weeks away, I bet your very pleased.  Mr. A is lovely, very honest and open and a straight talker.  Good luck for 2nd March.

Kooks - hope you managed to get back to sleep.

Jane xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Good news on your appt Em.  I wonder what they are going to do to help them cope with the clinics increased popularity.   I was just pondering this before and surely they can't be going to just leave it like it is cos when you're going privately it's not really acceptable to have to wait 3 months for an appt.  Or do you think that they've been set back by the refurb and things will start to improve over the next few months.   They're just victims of their own success really I suppose. 

TTFN

Axx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good news on the appointment date Em, I wonder if Flowerpot has got a date yes as well?

It does seem crazy having to wait so long for an appointmnet, they should either expand or open more centres in the north west... There seem to be plenty of people requiring their services ( unfortunately).

We took the dog to Macclesfield forest this morning and there was loads of snow, it was great- there isn't any in Macclesfield itself.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya

thanks everyone

   I'M SOOOOO EXCITED   

they did say that normally it is only a 2 or 3 week wait for an appointment but they are very behind due to the refurb, (about 12 weeks they told us that when we went to the open eve in November) and like Sam said unfortunatley there are lots of people needing their services, i wonder how they will catch up with themselves.

Glad you've seen some snow Sam, we haven't had any here, it did try on Friday but it was the wet stuff that just disappears.

Ta Ra for now
love Em XXX


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies.. 

Em - great news about your apt the Mr A. we see him on the 26th march.You'll have to tell me what he is like  ..

We went out with last night for a meal with some friends, and I feel abit worse for wear. Dh drank abit too much larger - about 7 pints-and I gave him a talk about how that probably killed his sperm off!..He has been tee total'ish, for a few months, odd glass of wine,but never this much large in one go.Do u think it will effect his Sperm ?

Has anyone noticed on the care board a meet up of the manchester girls.Think it's going to be the Trafford Centre..Any one interested?

Hickson x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya 

Hickson, I don't think 1 blow out will affect your DH sperm too much, look at all these Pi$$ heads that go out every weekend drinking and still manage to father children, but then again i'm a hairdresser/lecturer not a doctor. 
(if he was drinking Carlsberg they will probably be the best sperm in the world)
   sorry warped sense of humour
  At the end of the day you are both doing everything possible to take care of yourselves.
I did register on the care board ages ago but haven't been on for ages, i'll take a look, i'd be interested in a meet at the Trafford Centre

Hope you have all had a good weekend

Ta Ra for now
Love Em XXX


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

hi ladies well this month is dragging for me cant wait to start cycle now in two weeks.

Im on the hrt for the priming month and its given me really sore boobs.

I have to go on day one for bloods and a scan. fsh needs be lower than 12 it has never been that high but i need to keep my fingers crossed as mine bounces around.

catch you later

Sharon
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wow! how busy has this thread become!!
Can't chat long, must get some work done 
Just wanted to say great news Em on your appointment   Thats not long at all!!   How long was it then from referral to appointment?
Nothing with me yet, going to leave it a few weeks and if nothing, give them a ring.
Will try and catch up later 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Gosh it is getting busy! Em great news on your appointment, glad it came through quicker than expected. I forgot to ring my GP this morning to get an appt for my referal letter. Will try and go on Thursday I think - DH is away tomorrow and back late on Weds and he wants to come wth me. 

Not much to report really.   showed up yetserday, on CD21!!!!!!!!!!! Surprised to say the least! Last cycle was 49 days! [email protected]@dy PCOS!!!

Hope everyone is ok.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls, everyone ok 
xxx


----------



## jani75 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot 
How are things going??
When are you going to Care

Jani


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jani
not sure yet, we were referred last month and had a letter to say we'd get an appt for 12 weeks, think that was about 3 weeks ago 
how are you?


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening Ladies









Sorry not been around for a day or two, been really busy.

Hope you are all ok

Flowerpot, It has been 8 weeks to get the appointment letter and will be nearly 11 weeks from referral to appointment, I'm so excited,







I hope you get your date soon  

Kerry ~ I hope  isn't giving you too much trouble









Sharon ~ not long now sweetie









FatCat, Janie77, Mandy, Brazil girl, Samper, Kooks (Claire), Mao, Hickson, Jani75, Laurenelhall, Shelly_anne, Polly, & Iccle one,

Sending you all a big









Love Em XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em thats great hun 

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY everyone!!!!!  

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em...thats really good only 11 weeks. I must remember to ring the Dr's tomorrow morning and gt an appt. Want to get started now asap.   not too bad, she's almost gone! One of those weird AF's this cycle.

How is everyone? I feel dreadful with this cold. Was ok earlier, now have terible sinus pain and headache. Typical on   day! 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Flowerpot I'd be inclined to ring CARE and chase them, I wish I had done I reckon it was about 16 weeks from referral to appointmnet for me, it seems the girls that are chasing are getting appointmnets faster, it can do no harm.

I've got less than a week now to my 1st consultation, getting excited and aprehensive. I had a day21 test done on Monday to see if Ov'ed without the clomid- I'm pretty sure I did but its worth checking.

I've not had my FSH levels checked for 18 months so I'm a bit worried about that, I think they were at 7.5 last time, so hopefully they've not raised too much.

I hope everyone is OK, have a good night tonight 

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya ladies

Hope you are all ok and having a good valentines day

see you soon
love Em XXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls
I think i will ring them, dh said last night we will leave it till end of the month/early March then start chasing 

Sam, wow your appointment is nearly here   I can imagine how you must be feeling, its like a rollercoaster of emotions, excited and scared at the same time.  I can't wait to hear how you go on

Everyone ok?  xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi

Flowerpot, I am getting excited but at the same time I'm just so shocked that we are actually having to go ahead with treatment, I guess becuase we have unexplained I've always thought it would happen naturally eventually.... we've been trying for so long (3 years) we have just eventually accepted we need help 

I'm just hoping that DH has a good count on Wednesday and my scan doesn't find anything previously missed 

Keeping positive for all of us, 

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I can imagine Sam, at least we have a reason for IF (endo,pcos) it must be hard when there is just no reason for it.  Hopefully your scan and SA will all be great and this little bit of help from them is all that you will need   Is your appointment wednesday morning?


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi FatCat, Janie77, Mandy, Brazil girl, Samper, Kooks (Claire), Mao,Jani75, Laurenelhall, Shelly_anne, Polly, & Iccle one,...

How is everyone?

Hi Em..Saw that you have posted on the care board..got that thread has got busy..carnt keep up with it !! 

Samper..good luck for next weds...these apt dates are soon coming round.Ours isnt till 26th march, but I'm sure that it will soon be here. I'm also abit worried abou my fsh..last time it was 9.98..What is cares limit?

Having acu tonight. DH is having it to help with his Sperm..has any of your dh tried acu,and has it helped?

Flowerpot..Have you rang care?..or are you going to wait?.

Hickson xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

My appointment is wednesday afternoon, so I'll update you all in the evening.

I'm pretty sure Amanda has her follow-up on Monday so good luck for that.

I had acu but DH hasn't because his SA's have always been good. WE are both going to start doing it again though before we begin treatment.

DH is also on the Wellman tablets and I have started taking wellwoman so hopefully we'll both be in tip top shape!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

Glad everyone is OK. Rang GP this am but all appts gone for today and tomorrow, so will have to leave it until Monday now. Just want to get the referral letter off and gt moving. 

Thinking of you all
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We'll all have lots going on before we know it and things will be moving along rapidly I bet.  

Hickson, I'm hanging on a couple of weeks then we said we would ring them.  I dont mind having to wait for the appointment as at least we can concentrate on getting healthy etc, but it would be nice just to have the date so I have it in my mind!  Not sure about the fsh limit at CARE, would the website give info or even the forum?

I'm actually having Reiki tonight, I have never had it before and it isnt something that I would normally go for but MIL has heard great feedback about this lady who does it with IF and IVF issues, with great results. So she said she will pay for it so nothing to lose. Will let you know tomorrow how it was 

I keep forgetting about the CARE board!  Will probably frequent there more once things start moving for us


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hiya ladies

I'm really sorry for not posting, but I have been reading.

My little boy has been poorly.  He's cutting 2 big back teeth and has a really horrible snotty nose.  So its teeth keeping him awake and also cos he can't breath through his nose.

I can't tell you the last time we had a good night sleep.  

Am definately not complaining though  

My FSH was 12.something and I still got tx at care.  Each time I got 12/13 eggs.  I think they only limit the FSH for those egg sharing.

I promise to try and keep up better when we have a normal house again!!

Good luck to those with appointments soon!!

Love

Shelly_anne xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello everyone

I noticed the question about FSH.  Mine was 13.8 went I first went to see Mr. A and he wasn't too concerned about it.  Her said that if it remained high then I would probably need more drugs as it would take a while longer to stimulate my ovaries.  He told me FSH can sometimes fluctuate each month and mine did.  I made a some changes to my diet and lifestyle and by the time I started treatment it had come right down.

Good luck for those who have got appointments coming up.

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Have a lovely weekend girls 
Sam - not long now 
xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girls,

So glad its friday! Its pee'ing down though   Nothing to report, will see GP hopefully on Monday to get referral then its all systems go!

Shelley....sorry your little one is suffering with his teeth, poor little love. Hope you manage to get some sleep soon!

Have a nice weekend all
xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

BFN today, good news though was my progesterone came back at 57nmol. Which means I'm definitely ovulating 

Roll on Wednesday, have a good weekend everyone- Amanda good luck for your follow up on Monday.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello Hello

Sorry i've not been on for a couple of days, my puter is really playing up  

Hope you are all ok and having a great weekend.

Mandy, good luck on Monday with your follow up appointment  

I'll be back later if my puter will let me on, (it must be the time of the month it's very temperamental)

Love Em XXX


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hey everybody

had a lovely break - did the trick and took my mind off waiting for the hospital to call me back  

Bloody typical though - we booked a cottage that had a hot tub, couldn't use it Tuesday as it was chucking it down, Wednesday was a beautiful evening but...... AF arrived for supper!!!!!   . It has me a little bothered though as it is a week late but things have kinda been all over the place since I had my tubes removed, I was hoping that I had got back to my regular cycle and now I am hoping that it doesn't mean I have hormonal problems - not sure if it would make a difference seeing as I am going to be having my hormones controlled anyway. Anybody know?

Good luck to everyone over the next couple of weeks - there seems to be a big buzz of activity now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam...thats good news hun, good progesterone result  

Em...bloomin' puters are a pain aren't they!

iccle....sorry   arrived when you were away, sounds like a lovely place.

Well rang GP again this am and she's off today. I'm getting really   about it! Just want to go and get sorted. WIll try again tomorrow.

Amanda....how was your appt hun?

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

I hope you all had a good weekend.

Amanda I hope your appointment went well today.

Feeling quite excited about Wednesday, I was hoping AF would arrive over the weekend so it would be nearly finished when I have my scan but still in the timeslot for FSH test, sod's law it's decided to be late ( I can feel it's on its way) so I'll be mid heavy flow on Wednesday, how embarrassing! 

Sam


----------



## shelly_anne (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

Amanda hope it went well today hun.

Sam oh poor you.  Luckily I never had to be scanned whilst the witch was present.

Iccle one glad you had a nice break!!

Love to everyone

Michelle xx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone - lates again so I will be a day behind you all  

Sam - don't envy you getting you scan whilst mid visit, but hope it helps you to know that the consultant that did mine was very . . . . professional shall we say ;-) it was over and done with before I could inhale practically  

Kerry - I hope you get in to see the doctor soon hon

Hope you get your consultation appointment soon too flowerpot

I haven't missed anyone else out on purpose but i am only just getting to know everyone by name  

Gonna have to go know and save DH from our kitten that is "becoming a lady" - she has just got her first heat and is pestering him something rotten, sticking her backside up at him, so hilarious!!   funny how she can tell he is male, she is completely ignoring me!


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya everyone

can't believe the time, i should be in bed now, didn't realise what time it was,

Mandy ~ hope it all went well today

i'll do some proper personals tomorrow afternoon cos it's my afternoon off.

just wanted to say hello

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
sorry not been around much, have this horrid lurgy thats going about with vomiting, sore throat and chest  so feeling pretty miserable at the moment.  Just in case I don't get back on just wanted to wish Sam  for your appt tomorrow, I hope it goes really well.

 everyone else sorry for no personals xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi,

[email protected]@dy GP is off sick! Thats no good for me! Going to put together a letter and drop it at the surgery then she can do the referral as soon as she gets it. Pain in the   never mind.

Iccle....your poor DH!  

Mandy...hope your appt went well hun.

Em....only a day to go!  

Flower...hope you feel better soon hun.

Michelle, Sam, Hickson, Janie and anyone I've missed  

xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Evening

Just saying hello

Kerry ~ Is there not another doc you could see to get your referral?

Flowerpot ~ hope you're feeling better very soon  

Mandy ~ hope the review went well, let us know how you went on

Hello to everyone else, just had reflexology so a bit spaced out.

ta ra for now
love Em X


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em....not really no, she knows all our cirmumstances and said she'd do it. I dropped the letter off yesterday so hopefully when she's back in today/tomorrow she'll get it done.  Glad reflexology was nice, I used to feel really serene afterwards! And like I was floating!

Really struggling with my diet at the moment. You'd think with IVF looming I'd be committed to losing weight and beng in good shape, but just keep caving in to those horrid chocolate cravings!   will try harder......

Samper...hope your scane goes well.

Hickson, Flower, Michelle, Janie, Iccle One and anyone I've missed   

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to give you all a bit of an update on how my 1st appt at CARE went, to give you an idea of what to expect (Flowerpot, Kerry, Em etc)

1st thing that surprised me was he totally dismissed my last progesterone result- his view is that they shouldn't be done to determine ovulation- USS  monitoring  is the only way to track OV- why the hell do our GP send us for these un-neccessary tests?

The scan was fine- I have a litte piece of extra skin inside my uterus but apparently it is tiny and nothing to worry about -otherwise everything was fine and all looked healthy and normal.

DH's sperm was 'excellent'- he was really proud of himself!

He talked us through all the options, and we've decided to have a couple of cycles of medicated IUI cycles to start with Clomid and Oestradiol initially and maybe moving on to Menapor if the clomid doesn't have the desired effect. If no joy wiith the IUI we'll move on to IVF.

DH is on the w/list for the sperm sharing scheme when they start doing it- which means it will only cost us £500 for 2 cycles of IVF- he also asked if I would consider egg donation-so that is also a maybe.

Everyone was really nice we had all our bloods done inc HIV & HEP B & C and these will be back tomorrow. 

The total cost today was £375, we have to pay for the IUI (£600) on 1st monitoring day.

It was about a million times better than my experience at st. Mary's.

Sam


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Sam

Glad that your consultation went well..Who did you see?

Sorry no personals at the mo..just going to acu 

Hickson xxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi Sam, sounds like you had an excellent visit 

don't be too down on your GP - remember that they aren't a specialist, they do the best they can with then *general* knowledge they have.  with your treatments.

Kerry - hope you get the referral from your GP soon- then you can start waiting for other stuff!!! 

Hi Em, you haven't been very chatty recently - everything ok? who do you see for reflexology? - don't feel brave enough for acu but wouldn't mind some other relaxation treatment (work is *very* stressful right now).

Shelley-anne, flowerpot, hickson, KerryB -hope you all doing ok too 

Early shift tomorrow so I might actually get to chat in real time!!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Gawd     

*another* week and *still* no bleepin news from Care

           

How long do I have to wait? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?

I have tried, and tried, and tried, and tried, and tried AND TRIED to be patient but AAAAAARRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH, 3pm on a friday for the third time running (egg donation team go home) and STILL NO NEWS.

It's like Care has ceased to exist.

I might drive past and see if it is still there..............


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls
just a quickie, i'm still out of sorts and not firing on all cylinders 

Sam, great news about your appointment, sounds like it went really well. Good news about the IUI, lets hope it doesnt come to IVF.  Its good to know the costs too if we need to have the BT's there, might just be easier to get it all done under one roof rather than at the GP's.  I'll just try and get FSH/LH at work on CD2 then.

hopefully speak tomorrow girls when i'm a bit more with it!!


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Heard from Mr P today about my bloods, apparently I have elevated Prolactin- mine is about 1300, it should be below 600.

They are going to do a 2nd test on Thursday and he said although it can cause Luteal Phase defects it shouldn't be too much of a problem with the IUI as that part of cycle is controlled, he will also give me some extra mediaction.

I asked whether it could be the cause of our IF (given that DH is sooo fertile- 300 million sperms!) and he said possibly! 

Sorry your not feeling 100% Flowerpot- I meant to ask how did your Reiki session go?

Cheers

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Sam
sorry the results didnt come back as you'd hoped, but it sounds like Mr P is still offering lots of encouragement and that it shouldnt be a problem  Good luck for the repeat test on Thursday 

Reiki was good (i need to book my 2nd session - had to cancel with having flu). I updated the complimentary board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=3642.45 afterwards. Had a few strange occurancies since. My MIL was in the room with me whilst I was having my session and a photo of her recently deceased father has apparently got a pic of two babies in the photo  She said she saw someone in the room with me too with an arm over my stomach as if trying to help. The practitioner said that if i asked for help from spirits etc they would help, but they are not allowed to otherwise. I like to think that dh's grandad is helping us 

 everyone else xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Sam...appt sounds really good. You got lots of info which is good, and at least now you ahve some options. Sorry about your prolactin level, its good that it won't affect tx though and they can work round it with drugs. Its interesting isn't it that they go so much more indepth! And I'm   about all those progesteron blood results that were rubbish, I could have OV'd!  Anyway, good luck with your repeat test.

Em, Hickson, Flower, Iccle One, Mandy and anyone I've missed....hope your all OK - Iccle one did you drive by Care and check its still there??  

Good news....letter has gone/is going off this week so then we just need to sit tight. should I ring them to check they've got it or wait for them to contact me?

Lots of  
xxxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Well decided to take TCM for a few months in the hope that I get PG before June when we start TX at manchester..God they smell!..not sure but give it a go.

Sam. sorry to hear about your results..but I'm sure that it will be ok.You got some good advice.

Flowerpot..bit smooky..your reiki.. Did you enjoy it?

Hello to everyone else xx

Hickson xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm back to CARE tomorrow for another Prolactin test, unfortunately whilst they do most bloods onsite, they have to send the prolactin off to London so the results will be a few days. If it comes back high again I will need to go and see an endocrinologist and probably have an MRI... Nothing life threatening but it needs investigating. It may need lowering before treatment can begin but I'll double check tomorrow

Kerry- good news on your referral, I got an acknowledgement letter about a week after being referred so if you don't hear in the next 2 weeks give them a call.

Flowerpot, the Reiki sounds interesting...

Hickson- good luck with the TCM, I took them for 4 months- they are disgusting but you do get used to them. They realled helped my period pains as well.

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi everyone

I was a little down when I wrote that last post - also a little drunk, *literally* two white wine spritzers and I can't keep my mouth shut 

Sam, I saw you are having another prolactin test - I hope that it goes well for you tomorrow. I had elavated prolactin levels about 12 years ago to the point of lactating!!!! I was convinced I was pregnant, my GP at the time gave me some hormone tablets (I think) but they made me really dizzy so I stopped taking them. My body sorted itself after a couple of months. I hope that it doesn't interfere with the timing of your tx. 

Hickson - whats TCM?? don't think that I have heard of it..

Flowerpot, Kerryb, Angels12, hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

I'M BACK   

Bl**dy computers, i've been without one for just over a week and work has put a new filter on so i can't even read anything

I'll catch up soon but just wanted to say hiya and hope you are all ok.

only 2 more sleeps till we go to Care on Friday, I can't wait  

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning ladies

Em  at your appointment tomorrow, only one more sleep 

Sam  with the BT today, hope its better news for you

Can I ask what TCM is? 

Kerry, I got confirmation about a week after the letter went off so you should get something soon   In the letter they'll give you an update of the waiting times for the consultation


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi All

TCM- is traditional Chinese Medicine- basically the very sticky herbs you get to compliment Acupuncture.

Should hopefully get my prolactin results back tomorrow, so fingers crossed.

Em- Good luck for tomorrow, let us know how you get on. It was very busy when I arrived today, but they don't tend to keep you waiting around too long 

Flowerpot- any news on you appointment yet?- Hopefully they will see you quite quickly once the appointment comes through..

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Em hope it goes well.

Sam, no appointment yet, going to dig out my letter over the weekend and check how long I've been waiting and then give them a call next week.  We're away for a few days the week after next for our wedding anniversary to I don't want them to then squeeze us in and us not be able to go!!!   for your results

 everyone else, hope you are all ok?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam....hope your blood test came back ok hun.

Em...hope your appt went well.

Have a nice weekend everyone. I'm of ice skating tonight and giddy as kid at christmas!  

K
xxxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Afternoon All

I’m going to bore you to death about our appointment yesterday.  

We arrived about 20 minutes early and sat in the waiting room, I was amazed how many people were there, I know you shouldn’t but I was sat wondering what the circumstances were for each couple but I’m just nosey.

Mick was taken off to do his business in a little room, he had taken his own reading material cos it freaked him out that other men had probably done the business looking at the mags already there. He said it was really difficult to actually perform on demand cos he was under pressure, I won’t tell you what he said he thought of but eventually it worked.
We then were called into a room where I was told all about the scan and what they were looking at, I had to empty my bladder and then Mr A came in and introduced himself, I was expecting a nurse to do the scan but he did it, he had a good look round and said there was a little bit of endometriosis on my right ovary but it should be ok, (I only have one ovary and tube due to the endo)

We then went into his consulting room and he took a brief history from both of us, he had already got all our notes from my consultant, he explained all about what happens with the IVF and about the drugs and different protocols, he said they prefer the short protocol at Care and showed us a chart that shows when and what drugs you take at each part of the cycle, Mick was really impressed because he said of all the things he had seen it explained it the best.

He then went over Mick’s SA, which impressed Mick cos it had gone up 20,000 since the last one in 2005, all was normal there (as expected), why do men get all macho when they are told they have a good sperm count, he then looked at all the test results I had taken with me, (we had already had them done at our doctors) HIV, Hep b & c, FSH, LH, Rubella antibodies & Last smear result, (don’t think the rubella was a test you had to have but took it with me anyway cos I had had it), all the tests were ok. He explained that because I only have one ovary there is always a chance that I might not respond to the drugs but we would never know unless we tried.

He explained that the drugs & dose of drugs is decided on different factors. The choice of drugs is entirely up to us, one (the cheapest one) is a inter muscular drug that apparently hurts like hell, the second is the most popular, you use the needle pen but you mix the drugs up yourself to inject, the third is still a needle pen but you adjust the dial and it mixes the correct dose for you (this is about £15 more than the second drug per dose, mega money just for mixing the drugs for you!)
The dose is decided on your infertility reason and weight, so because I have severe endo it would need a higher dose added with the extra cos I’m under tall for my weight which would not leave much room for manoeuvre if I didn’t respond, plus the fact that I only had one ovary to work on. He did say that the last lady with one ovary produced over 15 eggs but he has to tell us the downside as well.

He only mentioned my weight twice, one in passing with the drugs and second after I asked what he thought on BMI, he said that ideally in an ideal world everyone would be the correct BMI but it isn’t so he looks at all the factors. He showed us another chart on the rate fertility falls at different ages, he would rather do IVF on a lady that was overweight than make her go away to loose weight that she might or might not do and that come back 1 or 2 or 3 years later at a better weight but 3 years older and her fertility rate has fallen dramatically. But as he said he had to say that it is better if the lady is trying hard to loose weight. He told us that the largest lady he had treated that had become pregnant and had a baby was 23 stone, I’m no where near that but it was reassuring.

He told us all about statistics, that even though they have a good result (about 35% success) it also means that 65% fail. But as I see it at the moment I have a 0% chance of getting pregnant on our own, which means that I 100% fail each month, so even though you wouldn’t bet on the odds at Care it is giving me a 35 % more chance than I already have. (I’m so positive)

He said that if we knew which drugs we were going for he could do a protocol and get it to us soon, you then organise the drugs and ring Care to organise training on how to do the injections, then it’s up to us to decide when we want to start. I said yesterday and he laughed. I’m on day 21 already so not long till the first day of my period to be able to start straight away but we will try, if not it will be the next one.

I was amazed that my weight, height and BP wasn’t done because at most other places this is the first thing they do, they probably do that at the injection training.

We were very impressed with Care and all the staff we saw and Mr A, he was lovely; my dad said we are paying them to be nice but we had a consultation at another clinic in December and it was horrid, so that theory goes out of the window.

Hope you haven’t fallen asleep while reading this epic; I’m just still so excited that it is getting nearer and nearer.

Hope this helps those of you waiting for your appointment.#

Sam ~ Hope you're bloods are ok

Kerry ~ how was the ice skating

thanks for all the good wishes

Ta Ra for now
Love Em XXX


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi 

Em- Good to hear your appointment went well, it is really exciting- you finally feel like you are making some progress 

They did my BP & weighed me just before I had my scan, so sure they will probably do yours at some point before treatment starts.

My bloods haven't come back yet ( Prolactin is the only one they have to send off to London, everything is else is done there) so probably won't know anymore until Monday or Tuesday 

Anyway have a great weekend everyone

Sam


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

hi Em 

not boring at all hon    , glad that you had a nice visit. I would agree with you about mr A - he was really nice with us too. Some doc's are just plain mean, I remember seeing my old gp about my painful periods when I was about 16 and he said " every woman has pain when she bleeds, you will just have to deal with it". I couldn't beleive he was so callous but then thought that maybe I was being soft and that everyone got periods as painful as mine. I later learned that that wasn't the case, that not being able to get out of bed in the middle of the night to get a painkiller because I was in so much pain was not usual, but hey since I had my tubes removed I barely know when AF arrives  

Sorry - rambling again  

Keeping my fingers crossed for your BT Sam.

How is everone else?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls 

Em, thanks for all that, I found it really interesting and appreciate you taking the time to fill us in.  I'm gonna read over it all again later (bit drugged up on PK's at the moment from AF arriving)

The good news here is I have my appt   Its Sunday 25th March at 9am    Its with Mr P who I believe is very good.  Funny thing is the letter doesnt mention SA.  It says its £140 for BT's, dildocam and consultation.  I'm wondering if he has got hold of dh's SA that he had done a few months back at st marys, or maybe because its a sunday they can't test it?

AF arrived yesterday so I'm gonna try and get my day 2 fsh/lh done today in work


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news on your appointment Flowerpot.Thats only a few weeks 

They do seem to insist that they do their own SA, so I would guess that they probably just can't test it on a Sunday and your DH will have to go back another time.

Hi everyone else


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats what I thought Sam, bit of a pain but i'm sure its just the start of many visits


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Em....thanks for such an insightful explanation, I found that really useful. Not long until you start then, thats great.

Flower...fantastic news hun, and its good that the list is slowly coming down. Shouldn't have to wait too long now. I wonder if they just missed off the SA? Weird  

Iccle one, Sam, Hickson....  

Ice skating was good! 

xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Flowerpot- yes I'm sure we'll all become regulars  (Hopefully not for too long )

My prolactin levels came back normal this time, which is good news  So hopefully what ever is actually wrong can be overcome by either IUI or IVF.

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

Flowerpot ~ Great news on your appointment date

Sam ~ Glad your bloods came back ok

Hello to everyone else

not stopping long cos it's late and i need my beauty sleep

ta ra for now

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sam, thats great news about the prolactin!

 everyone else x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just got my fsh/lh results from yesterday - LH 7, FSH 5.  The LH was 5 last time.  are these ok?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot

Those both sound fine, I'm no expert on LH but your FSH is definitely fine. To be honest CARE didn't even do FSH- maybe because I'm not having IVF yet?

Hi everyone else

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks Sam 
I think the higher LH represents pcos and the FSH seems good so thats ok.  I just thought I'd get it done in case they did want it, with it having to be done on CD2, it might cut out another visit to them!!

Everyone ok? xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
everyone ok?  Anybody got any news 
xxxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all well

Just popping on for a bit of a moan sorry, gonna get it off my chest and then move on.
Protocol arrived so ordered the drugs today, booked a needle training for tomorrow ready to start stimms on day 1 of period (due Monday), BL**DY AF turned up 1/2 hour ago (4 days early). I can't believe it. I knew we were pushing it to get started this month but it was all falling into place, the protocol arrived in time, the drugs ordered and would be here tomorrow and the training booked all in time for period on Monday. it's gonna be another month now.
looking at it the other way perhaps i should just put it down to fate, perhaps this wasn't the month and April will be   

Moan over  

see you all later

love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Em what a pallarva! Isnt it always the way   Would you have been able to start today had your drugs been here already?   Like you say, look at the positives, that its fate and this month wasnt meant to be.  What happens next month if AF is early, can they just re-jig the dates around for you?  
my cycles can be anything from 32-38 days so I won't know whether I'm coming or going!  xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Em....damn that  !! Sorry she's mucked this cycle up for you hun. I guess another positive is you'll be raring to go and have everything in place for next cycle.

Still waiting for confirmation Care our letter has been received, I'm so impatient! Sorry  

xxxx


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Em, hon, huge bummer about AF , can you start on day 21?

Kerry - I had to phone Care about them getting our referral, I never got confirmation from them, has it been two weeks yet? if so give 'em a bell!

I have *finally* heard from Care      . Start dr soon


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Iccle One - great news wooo-hooo  

Kerry - how long is it since the referral went in?  I've got the secretary's email address if you want it, you could drop her a line. She is lovely and so helpful.  It did take 2 weeks for my confirmation to come through.

Everyone ok this morning?

I'm feeling really positive and calm today after reiki  last night


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls, thought you might like to see this, especially anyone seeing Mr P

http://archive.theboltonnews.co.uk/2007/3/7/975809.html

so sweet that he says a little prayer xxx

/links


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It will be two weeks on Monday....should I leave it until then? I have an email for one of the ladies at Care, maybe I should email her just to check?

K
xxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Kerry, it won't do any harm to drop them an e-mail or give them a call...

Iccle one great news that you can finally make a start, good luck 

Em- what a shame, like you say though maybe it is fate- You can have 1 more month to kick back and relax before you start on the drugs 

Flowerpot, only 2 weeks and a bit to go now- are you getting excited?

Sam


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Morning

Hope you are all well and raring to go for the weekend  

Great news iccle one that you'll be starting soon, i have to wait for day 1 and 2 of next AF, i'm on a short protocol.

Flowerpot, Mr P bless him, we saw him on the patient eve, he seemed really nice then and this just confirms it

sorry not mentioned everyone

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes girls - i feel so much more relaxed now that I know I am going to be starting soon. I got the upgrade Meds - (menopur I think) and I am hoping that it means that I can now inject in my belly - hoping to take advantage of the numb patch that I have been left with after my Tube removal.

Its quite funny really because I have spent the last nine months trying to avoid touching it or having it touched as it feels way too freaky, my brain knows it is being touched but my skin disagrees so I am left with a wierd "trying to have a sensation" feeling. 

It reminds me of when my grandad had his leg amputated when I was little - I used to dote on him and would always sit at his feet, He had an everyday leg that was basically two metal lengths with a rocker attached to the bottom, and he used to ask me to scatch his foot or toes for him.  I was only 4 or 5 at the time and the first time he asked me to do it I remember saying to him - "but grandad you haven't got a foot anymore", and he'd say "I know but my brain still thinks I do". 
He used to make me giggle when I said to him "wiggle your toes Grandad" he would get an intense look of concentration on his face and say "can you see them?" and I'd say yes and we would both laugh for ages. I have actually not thought about this before but I suppose they must have thought I would be quite freaked out by the fact that he had lost his leg, but I didn't care - he was still my Grandad. 

Anyhooo glad to put a part of my body to use that has been such a cause of physcological upset for so long (fingers crossed).


Completely agree about Mr P - he had to take blood out of my wrist when I went to Care as the Nurses had messed up getting it out of my elbow and hands (silly women), it barely hurt at all, and he was really calm which helped me as I had a stupid fear that I was going to have blood pumping out all over the place when he removed the canula!!

Hope the prescription comes on Monday    I can go for injection training as soon as the Meds arrive!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Morning Peeps

Just been reading back through the last 5 pages or so and noticed lots of you had been asking about my review appt and now I feel really rude that I didn't notice these before and respond!   So sorry ladies!  I've been pretty busy, writing and delivering training courses as well as my proper job for the last couple of months cos I get paid a lot more for the courses and need to pay for my next treatment!! 

Anyway, in answer to your question.. Review appt went well, Mr P was lovely as ever and arranged for me to have some immune testing as my mother has lupus.  Those results came back last monday and were normal so now waiting for April AF to start FET.  I could've done it this month but felt another month or so to prepare myself for the next assault was a good idea.  Perhaps I'm just a wuss??! 

Hope you're all doing well, sorry for being such a poor FFer just not had a lot of time recently and by the time I've checked the boards I Mod I've needed to!  I know I only get 1 out of 10 for a poor effort, but I promise to try harder in future! 

TTFN

Amanda xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't worry Amanda, we all have times like that. I don't know whether I'm coming or going at the moment either.  Thanks for the update 

Sam - I'm getting excited yep!!    I've got weds-fri off work this week as its our anniversary so were going away for a few days and then its the week of the appointment!! 

hope everyone else is ok, I wont be around much this week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls, 
Just to let you know I'm off work now till Monday  so won't be on line.
Will see you all next week. I don't think anyone is having any appointments etc this week but if you are 
xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Iccle...glad your getting started soon honey. And good that you can put your numb spot to good use 

Amanda....you'r not a bad FF'er hun, we all have busy spells so don't worry. Glad to hear your follow-up was good, and wishing you lots of   for Aprils FET 

Well, I emailed Care yesterday and they ahve received our letter and our appt letter will be out to us soon. Only problem is waiting time currently 15 weeks!!!!!! But she did say we can ring and go on teh cancelation list which is good. Will let you know when it comes through.

Hi to Hickson, Em, Samper and anyone I've missed.

K
xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hiya girls

sorry i've been AWOL recently but i've been mad busy at work  

iccle one ~ great news at starting soon

kerry ~ time flies but it doesn't, we spend our lives waiting for one appointment then the next   

flowerpot ~ hope you've had a nice relaxing few days off

Sam ~ hope you are ok

Hickson ~ hows you?

i've got all my drugs and stuff now, it was a bit frightening to see all the needles but hey ho the things we do. got the needle training next week and then it'll be time to start the week after    

back soon
Em X


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Well ladies we have put our apt back to 23rd april with Mr A..hope he's going to be ok with us..DH went for another SA yesterday at wigan..hope that its better than the last.He is on a shed load of vits and we are both have acp..so please let it be better.

Hi Em..I'm fine thanks..If you dont mind me asking..did you get your drugs from care..or did you ring round?..good luck with the needle training 

Sam hope you are ok....

iccle one- fab news at starting soon..good luck x

kerry - time does fly..so hopefully you will get your apt soon..I would def ring them and get on the cancellation list

Amanda - Glad to hear your follow-up was good, good luck for april x

Hello to everyone I have missed  xx

Hickson x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Hickson ~ i did a half search to see if i could get my drugs any cheaper, it was all much of a muchness so it seemed easier to just go with Care.
i can't wait to start now   

flowerpot ~ i hope you've had a good few days away

hello to everyone else
see you soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning chicks
everyone ok?
Had a lovely few days away but probably put a few pounds back on as I've done nothing but eat and drink 
Very excited about sunday!


Hickson - hope your dh's SA comes back good      

Em - ooooh its so exciting!!  

Kerry - they told us it would be longer hun but it came through quicker than expected. hopefully it will for you too   They did say to me that they are doing extra evening/weekend slots to try and get the wait down so hopefully it will come through earlier for you x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls 

Hickson - did you get the SA results back?

Anybody got any tips for questions I should be asking on Sunday?  I just know I'll leave the appointment and remember something i should have asked?!!


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ladies..

Flowerpot..the SA was done at wigan ..NHS..so 2 weeks to wait!..as long as its better than the last I'll be happy ! 

Sorry no personals..just nipped home from College..

Hickson xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Flowerpot, Mr Patel is very thorough and will go through all the processes in detail. However he didn't tell us what treatment we should have, he asked us what we wanted to do and then told us what it would entail. So just have a good idea of what you want out of the visit e.g he may ask you about egg donation so that's something that's worth giving somethought to before you go.

Obviously it's a bit different for me 'cos we have unexplained so there is no firm treatment that will work best, because he doesn't know what the problem is- so we decided on the IUI route first.

Don't worry if you forget to ask anything you'll have plenty of opportunity to ask questions to the nurses ( who are all great and really helpful) on one of your many visits for scans etc. 

It's test day for me on Thursday after 1st IUI, unfortunately I have all my usual PMT symtoms and have started getting light crampimg so sure AF is on it's way and its going to be a BFN for us this month 

At least we know what to expect for round 2 

Hope everyone else is OK..

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hang on in there Sam, you hear about people all the time who think AF is coming and it doesn't.  Got everything crossed for you     And thanks for the tips, me and dh are going to have a read of all the info etc on saturday so we will get an idea of what we expect etc.  I think it will be IVF because of my endo, but nobody has ever really explained why!!!   

Hope everyone else is ok - Hickson  for the SA 

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am around girls just been very busy at work. No news yet on our appt but will keep you posted.

Samper....thinking of you hun,   

Hi everyone, hope your all ok?

xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes Kerry & Flowerpot, I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow, but still pretty sure AF is just round the corner....

I've not had a drink for 4 weeks so bought 2 bottles of wine yesterday in preparation for a BFN tomorrow, hopefully they'll stay unopened for the next nine months, but if not I can drown my sorrows   

Good luck for Sunday Flowerpot.

Sam


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Cheated and test early. Unfortunately it was a definite BFN  Fingers crossed its 2nd time lucky  I'm going to take a month off 1st though

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How early have you tested Sam?    xxxx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Today was my official test day 17 days past insemination, so I tested yesterday evening and it was a BFN and same this morning so it's definite.

I surprising don't feel too upset but I had mentally prepared myself as much as I could so maybe that helped. I never expected a BFP after the 1st treatment anyway so not too surprised.

Sam


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh sorry Sam, but its good you still feel upbeat.  whats next, another IUI?


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Probably another IUI with Menopur instead of clomid, I am waiting for the nurses to call me back so I can see when I can start again but think it will probably be next month.

I would probably move on to IVF but DH wants to give the IUI another go.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wishing you loads of  Sam xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sam....really sorry hun. I know you said you'd prepared yourself for it, but its still upsetting. Good idea to take some time off before trying again, you might feel more relaxed then. Good luck for next time.

Flower....  for Sunday's appointment hun 

No news from me.....  DH is suffering with his ankle, silly boy dislocated it on Saturday and has been in plaster since. Toes are a lovely rainbow of colours today! 

Have a nice weekend everyone  

xxx


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

hello

Flowerpot ~ good luck for your appointment, hope it goes well

Sam ~ sorry to here about your IUI 

hope the rest of you are ok, 

only just got my internet back, virgin have been playing silly devils, i thought NTL were bad but virgin are even worse since they took over, think we will change.
any recommendations?

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls

Em, we've got bt broadband and have had no problems.  dad has just got sky broadband which is free if you have sky but he has had a few difficulties. 

Well appt went well. Mr P is lovely and quite funny!  Really liked CARE too.  We're having IVF with possible ICSI hopefully starting in May (AF due next week).  Had our hep/HIV bt's there too and paid them and also getting the drugs from them.  The scan showed a dermoid cyst on my L ovary and a fibroid in womb but not in a place to hinder anything.  They just need to watch the cyst when doing EC so as not to pierce it.  Feel very excited but bewildered!  Doing short protocol so waiting for that then have to ring for training 

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ps.Em - did you get your drugs from CARE? x


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot.

Glad that your apt went well. We will have ours on the 23rd April, and starting in June..

I was also wondering whether to get my drugs from care or shop about.

How much are yours.if you dont mind me asking.

Em - we are with AOL..ok most of the time, just a boy slow at times..

Sam - sorry to here about your IUI..hope that you are feeling better.

Hello to everyone else..
Hickson x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hickson - not at all hun.  i asked dh did he want to shop around but he said in the great scheme of things lets just pay CARE. i havent got my proper doses but i've just posted this on another thread for one of the girls who asked so just copied it and pasted >>

Siobhan - got the list here hun, for what you are on - Menopur is £15.80 per 75iu and Cetrotide 0.25mg is £24.00 per day.    Gonal-f is the same as Menopur.  Cyclogest pessaries are 75p each.    

He has told me I'll need 36 Gonal-f, 30 cyclogest, 7 Cetrotide and one HCG pregnancy test £13.  Does that make any sense ?!?!?!!!!    I've worked it out at 36 x £15.80 + 30 x 75p + 1 x £13 + 7 x £24


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi Flowerpot.

Know what you mean..I might look around but, it I did hear somewhere that care have reduced there prices..think that was on the care board..

Hickson x


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

Flowerpot ~ so glad it went well today, doesn't it make you feel better when you know things are on the move and you have a date to aim for.

I did have a ring around to see if i was getting the best deal on the drugs, they all seemed much of a muchness so we decided to go with Care. what you do is when you get the prescription/invoice you ring Steve at Care, he's really nice & it seems funny ringing him to say you need to pay for your drugs, like he's a drug dealer    then a company called ADS ring you to arrange delivery, i spoke to a nice lady called Barbara and you arrange it between you. I had mine delivered on a Saturday morning and another nice/pleasant delivery man (quite goodlooking as well   )brought the drugs. i have never dealt with so many nice people all in one go, it restores your faith in good nature.

My drugs cost about £740 off the top of my head, 
Flowerpot, I'm sure the cost you have put for Gonal-F is wrong, that was the price for Menopur, the gonal-f was £29.50 per 75iu

these are the up to date prices Mr A gave me 
Menogon £12.60 per 75iu 
or
Menopur £15.80 per 75iu (i need 36 of these, 225iu per day)
or
Gonal F £29.50 per 75iu

Cetrotide 0.25mg £25 per day (i was given 5 days)
or
Orgalutran £26 per day

Pregnyl (trigger shot) HCG £12.60 5000iu (you need 2 of these)

Cyclogest pessaries 95p each

I have also ordered a self hypnosis cd of the internet, IVF companion, it's supposed to help you relax and prepare.

hope this gives you an idea,

see you all soon
love Em X


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Flowerpot, Glad to hear it went so well today and you have a start date, it's all very exciting.

Thanks everyone for your good wishes, AF only arrived today so still kind of had my hopes up a bit but its definitely not my month.

£740 for drugs doesn't sound too bad at all I expected it to be much more than that! It's good to have some idea for when we start on IVF.

SAm


----------



## ♥ Angels ♥ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Sam

sorry I hadn't read back properly, sorry about the iui  

I can't get over how much the drugs are, I nearly had to pick Mick up off the floor when he saw the invoice  

Been waiting to go onto Sky Broadband, it has only just become active in our area so we stayed with NTL till then, waiting for the sky stuff to arrive to switch over, we are with Sky for the TV and Phone, plus they give you a free wireless router  

will keep in touch
Em X


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89549.new#new


----------

